# World of Warcraft



## Cyc

So, I'm getting this game in the mail soon. What should I expect? Anyone else into the MMo genre?


----------



## DarthMom

*groans* world of warcrack is absolutely addicting, according to my husband, who I last spoke to about a month ago, the day before he got it.

It's like an online version of DnD, I would say, but I haven't played it, so don't really know.


----------



## Cyc

Well, I've never actually 'gotten into' an MMORPG before. However, I love Blizzard's products. Their RTS games are unparalelled, and I've heard good things about WoW as well.

I've never been a DnD or Everquest geek, though I was on the betalist for Lineage 2. I tried it, and I liked some aspects of it.

WoW is said to be much better than Lineage 2, so I'm looking forward to that little package.


----------



## nickthecheese

Wow is great! The game really starts when you get to level 60 (capped). 
Having your CC bounce and then waiting to get back on again, isn't


----------



## Finder

I beta tested UO and hated it, so I kind of wrote off the whole MMORPG thing. I tried WoW during the stress test and really, really enjoyed it. However, I just don't have the time to spend playing this sort of game.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For reference, I did some digging and found an ealier post with some screenshots from WOW.

World of Warcraft - Screenshots


----------



## keystroke

I played the stress test and there's a big thread in the lounge I think about WoW, I didn't like it - but that being said I don't really like a lot of games lately, it's just hard to keep my interest in them.

I prefer sports games.


----------



## Finder

^I'll own you in some NHL 2000, bitch.


----------



## Tech Kinetics

What is the fighting system like??

If its anything like Diablo then this is a complete rip off
If it's like warcraft 3 then I'll definitely have to check it out


----------



## Cyc

Thanks for the link TLB

I think the fight system will be closer to Diablo than WC3, simply because WC3 is a RTS game by definition, which is an entire genre away from 3D MMORPG. 

WC3 used a lot of D2's ideas with hero development. It's basically a scaled down version of it.

I'd expect the fight system to be micro units in a macro environment. 

WC3 was macro units in a micro environment.


----------



## Raw Evil

Extremely addictive game. I can't get enough of it. I copied the directory onto my portable hard drive so I could play it at uni when I wasn't busy in programming class... but I usually end up playing it constantly 

Good fun though. Blizzard have out-done themselves on this one.


----------



## pvdoakie

Aside from the server issues they have a pretty good game on thier hands. ITs lacking high end content hopefully they will add more soon or level 60 people will begin to get bored.


----------



## Raw Evil

I'm waiting for them to make an expansion that includes Northrend (the third continent). And to up the maximum level to like 90 or 100 or something when you add the expansion to your account.


----------



## sexyanon2

Don't try playing now, though.

Shit has hit the fan, and the new patch has messed up WoW severly.


----------



## Cyc

What kind of compensation do they give to people who can't play for a few days due to problems on their end?


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

I am so not a fan of this game.

The fact that you can unlearn skills and re-learn different ones with the same skill points looks to me like it will eventually be a case of everyone having an identical character.

Monster! Oh Gods....

Option A:  Click wait kill
Option B: Click wait run

Repeat about 10,000 times.

Blizzard are just too cartoony and kiddy these days. That and the WoW community shit me to tears.


I woudl wait until GuildWars comes out... it was developed by a bunch of employees who left Blizzard after Diablo2. It isnt a pay-per-month thing either.


----------



## sexyanon2

Shnouzer - what's the difference from WoW and other MMORPG's in their Options (from Option A and B)?

*What kind of compensation do they give to people who can't play for a few days due to problems on their end?*

A nice "i'm sorry" in different versions.


----------



## rm-rf

on its own, its pretty cool

relative to the other mmorpgs out there - its jsut a huge rip off and all around terrible

if ur an old skool gamer (certainly meaning pre-pc rpg days), youll be dissapointed to say the least

if you are new to the mmog world (new meaning last 4-5 years) then you will probably have fun playing it.



> will eventually be a case of everyone having an identical character.



this is known as the FOTM phenomenon



> I beta tested UO and hated it



so did i! what server? i was one of the best known PKs on my server (chessy). people camped my house for fucks sake. i had over 4,200 confirmed solo murders on my pk. 

oh and basing UO off of its beta test would be like basing the human development of flight off of the first wright brother's flight test. 

UO was the greatist game of all time, pre trammel patch. after that EA owning OSI just sent the company down the drain patch by patch. it pretty much went downhill after richard garriot left OSI. 

however, its hardly what all mmorpgs are like. its a fegging 2d engine. top of the line rpgs have gone past 3d rpg engines and moved into the fps based engines allready. 

back to WoW tho - like i said the game isnt bad, its just a replicate of things that were implemented time and time again, years upon years ago. relative to its competition, the only thing keeping it alive is the huge company backing it up. its kind of like coming out with another 8 bit scrolling action game, and convincing people new to the gaming world that its worth money. 

http://www.camelotherald.com/section.php?id=22


----------



## TReNDY

DarthMom said:
			
		

> **groans* world of warcrack is absolutely addicting, according to my husband, who I last spoke to about a month ago, the day before he got it.
> 
> *



Same here except it was my boyfriend, who sacrifised the relationship for the game (among other things) so naturally i hate it!


----------



## Cyc

Well, I got the game on Thursday.. It's now Sunday (I think)

To be perfectly honest, I love it... too much.

For Easter day, they hid actual Easter eggs all around the world and had players find them. I only found one. 

The only other MMORPG I've played is Lineage 2. Compared to that, this game blows it out of the water. The quests are consistent. The levelling takes a while, but not too long. The options for upgrading skills and gear are very cool.

Overall, this game is built solid. The world is absolutely huge!

Problems I'm having with the game.

My eyes hurt

My back hurts

I'm sketchy from staring intently at a monitor for hours on end

I haven't called my friends all weekend

I have loads of homework that isn't done


But yeah, the game itself owns.


----------



## Kul69

^^ Welcome to MMORPGs =P

Comparing anything to Lineage 2 is kind of bas though, L2 is a horrible game.

WoW is cool though, I guess. I've just been working with some friends on hacking the game and selling crap online to nerds, havn't even played it much. I'm sick of MMORPGs.


----------



## nephron

World of Warcrack, Evercrack etc are all soul-destroying monsters.

Popular, too!


----------



## Raw Evil

One fellow I met has the whole mage thing down-pat: He could pull about 5 or 6 equal-level monsters and kill them all at once (I believe the term is "mob-grinding") using nothing but Frost Nova, Cone of Cold and Arcane Explosion... IMO anyone that can kill stuff that quick has TOO MUCH time on their hands...


----------



## rm-rf

> For Easter day, they hid actual Easter eggs all around the world and had players find them. I only found one



*sigh*

more evidence that this game is nothing but a rip off of every other mmorpg that ever got popular

blizzards mmog basically caters to the gaming industry the same way pop music caters to people who arent really into music. 

pls stop wasting your money on WoW and play DAoC, kthxbye. 



> Lineage 2.



possibly the worst mmorpg ever. horrible comparison. the original warcraft 1 was cooler than lineage 2. 



> The world is absolutely huge!



relatively tiny compared to an actually developed mmorpg. i think eq sucks too, but if you want to see a big world, play eq - the WoW world is about 1/100th the size. 

and raw evil - thats what you say right before you say "expect a nerf coming soon..." things like that are impossible to predict when classes are designed. like most mmogs, there will be a year or three of constant nerfage and people bitching about it untill they think its leveled out.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Article on anandtech.com for WoW, fyi.  It's got some ATI vs Nvidia settings and comparisons as well other tweaker stats


----------



## rm-rf

> who brought the PC its Super Mario Brothers or Legend of Zelda.



assuming you are one of those people that played about 2 pc games back when windows 3.1 was badass, maybe. otherwise all those names are just from successfull companies with good media exposure (not that they are bad by any means!) and certainly by no means the foundation of the pc gaming world...



> a speed of adoption never before seen in the MMORPG market.



proof that media exposure obviously denotes the best any given industry has to offer!!! [that was sarcasm]



> everything takes place in an ever-changing online world.



the author acts like this is the first mmorpg hes seen. credibility nullified, boo wow. 



> The result is that finding a repeatable benchmark to run is fairly difficult...but not impossible.



he also obviously hasnt ever played an mmorpg, ever.



> As a MMORPG, World of Warcraft doesn't depend on the razor-sharp reaction time of a fast-paced first person shooter ... instead, you spend most of your time walking around performing quests and battling at a much slower pace, in a much larger, more interactive world.



thats, well, because it sucks. the latter half of that sentence translates to: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

boo wow...im going out right now and making a tshirt that just says WOW SUCKS. 

(ok it doesnt suck, but fucking ay its getting media exposure out the fucking ass like its the first of its kind!)


----------



## ayjay

First let me say that my attention span is waaaay too short for any kind of computer game apart from shooters, biffers or drivers (preferably all 3).

BUT I just visited a friend interstate over the weekend - we chatted on and off while he played WoW. He says he's been hooked on it for 3 months now. Interesting seeing the posts above by 'significant others' of players - I can see how it would be a relationship breaker. My friend justifies his gaming as a break from his normal routine (& he does seem less stressed), plus a roundabout way of learning management skills (he formed a guild).

For me - I just can't get excited about these games - they seem to drain too much from your non-net life. But I'm intrigued with the idea of learning skills in the games that you can apply in the real world - any comments on that from anyone??


----------



## Kul69

> But I'm intrigued with the idea of learning skills in the games that you can apply in the real world - any comments on that from anyone??



Well, this isn't really an "in game" skill but EverQuest taught me how to program. I had a general idea before that, but it really brought all the concepts of functions and memory and such together for me. Especially reverse engineering.


----------



## rm-rf

oh well in general all MMORPGs get "crack" appended to their name somehow because it does take over your life kinda like crack. you get to a point where its not so much that you think its exciting in some way, it just becomes a habbit, and eventually an addiction. I think the nick started with Ulticrack but every game like this is called crack. And yes, i have ended relationships because some women actually think they are more important than crack, pffft.


----------



## Kul69

I'm surprised I could even find this, it's from awhile ago. Anyway, it's a study about EverQuest and it's relation to the "Skinner Box" used in operant conditioning in psychology.

http://www.nickyee.com/eqt/skinner.html

Basically, when you first start EverQuest, everything is very easy and you're rewarded for little effort. It takes just a minute or two to get to the next level, maybe 20 minutes total to get to level 5. Gradually the progression slows and everything is harder to get.

It's the same behavior thought. At level 1, you kill a rat, and it gives you experience, you kill 5 rats, and you make level 2. You get a new spell, or ability. You're more powerful. You've been rewarded for your behavior (killing 5 rats, even though it was the same every time you did it, you like the reward you got for doing it 5 times).

This basically continues through the entire game, just repetative actions over and over and you're rewarded after awhile. This is how every MMORPG is, there is no "unique" fight or "reason" behind the fight. You just do it because if you do it enough times, you get a new level, more spells, skills, money, power, e-respect (yes, respect from other players is a big thing in these games).

Essentially playing a MMORPG is no different than a rat touching a green button to get food, and a red button which gives a shock. In EQ you kill stuff over and over, bored out of your mind, you get the levels as rewards. If you don't kill stuff over and over, your friends progress past you, you find you have nothing else to do really, and it upsets you that everyone is outleveling you and "passing you up".

http://www.nickyee.com/hub/addiction/home.html

Oh, here's another page. It focuses mainly on MMORPG addiction across the board, I'd read it now but class is starting and they installed a program that let's teachers see everyone's screen, and I don't want to get caught like this guy yesterday did (looking at japanese anime porn).


----------



## rm-rf

everquest is totally lame and gay. i had 12 friends who were the GMs and officers of one of the biggest guilds on one of the biggest servers, and thus ive seen just about everything you can possibly do in eq. i would make fun of the game for being so lame on a consistent basis, and they were convinced that there was no life after eq (except for eq2). this got to the point that they bought me a free account for a year, and i still thought it was terrible. it was like playing a game that was a chore. 

eq is the lamest of the lame. at least wow is funny cuz its warcraft cheese. eq is just like ... well ... what Kul69 said. 



> This is how every MMORPG is, there is no "unique" fight or "reason" behind the fight. You just do it because if you do it enough times, you get a new level, more spells, skills, money, power, e-respect (yes, respect from other players is a big thing in these games).



*not even remotely true on even the slightest level. * Not even everquest is that bad dude. Damn man DS:O (how many people remember that?? 100$ says im the only one!) wasnt even that basic, and that shit came on 3.5" floppys. Hell RPG MUDs back in the day even had more depth than that description.  You sound like some nublet that got owned at like level 7 10 million times and said it was sony's fault and canceled your eq account. 



> Essentially playing a MMORPG is no different than a rat touching a green button to get food, and a red button which gives a shock.



in the mmog vein, _stfu nub_. 

eq might be lame (wow might have it beat tho since wow is pretty much a replica of an eq faction war server, and ripping off a lame game = lame^2 (lame squared) and by ripping off, i mean they did it to a 'T', minas well have just jacked the source code and made diffferent artwork). I will admit tho that its a trillion times more involved than what you are stating, and therefore you have no comparison for its lameness. But basically what you are saying is a game liek professional football is just some fat dudes tossing a ball at some skinny dudes head and hoping he catches it and there is absolutely nothing more to it whatsoever. 

neither of those titles in any way whatsoever represent the mmorpg genere, nor its community.


----------



## Kul69

> oh well in general all MMORPGs get "crack" appended to their name somehow because it does take over your life kinda like crack. you get to a point where its not so much that you think its exciting in some way, it just becomes a habbit, and eventually an addiction.



You're gonna say that then respond with how exciting MMORPGs are? Alrighty.



> i had 12 friends who were the GMs and officers of one of the biggest guilds on one of the biggest servers



This is just a lie, because GMs are programmers for SOE, and if you meant guides then you can't even guide on your own server.



> not even remotely true on even the slightest level.



What all can I do in a MMORPG that isn't repetative? (other than PvP) I could, kill the same monsters over and over (or wander around, killing different monsters over and over, but it's exactly the same except how it looks). I could, "trade skill" which involves clicking a button over and over again essentially. The've tried to make this more interesting but it's essentially the same thing.

I'll agree that raiding is a unique experience, but that is a very rare occurance for most players, only the highest end guilds raid all the time (and they got there by wasting days and days killing the same things over and over)



> You sound like some nublet that got owned at like level 7 10 million times and said it was sony's fault and canceled your eq account.



Yes, and this picture isn't me turning myself into a GM.






Oh, and this isn't a picture of me making an entire level in one fight. (This was actually exciting, but required cheats to use, EQ wouldn't let you have fun like this without cheating)






This one obviously isn't a picture of me flying somehow.






This couldn't be a macro that used to make 50,000pp an hour (in other words, 50,000pp X 2 hours = $40 an hour for doing nothing, then wrap your mind around the fact that I had three computers running 4 accounts, and this wasn't even the best macro, one made 1,000,000pp an hour which is when SOE finally stepped in and started fixing things, you do the math on how much money that is)

http://fileup.serveftp.com/hosted/makeplat.txt



> neither of those titles in any way whatsoever represent the mmorpg genere, nor its community.



They just happen to be the most popular, right? Cause people like the lamest games in the world according to you, they don't play these "secret" games that are so involved that you know about.

You have been officially pwned on every level. Thanks.

Ask someone who has never played a MMORPG to watch someone leveling in EverQuest or WoW or whatever MMORPG you want to pick, they'll say, "Wow.. that looks really boring". You find it enjoyable because of the reward you get out of investing your life.

MMORPGs are a way for people with no lives to feel like they're accomplishing something that matters (at least for serious MMORPG players, casual players tend to walk around exploring and other such things, because they havn't experienced the world yet, most serious players have seen it all)


----------



## rm-rf

*guildmasters* dood, rofl what the fuck how the hell do you not know what a GM is??? no one calls people from the respective companies game masters anymore they are pretty much all called CSRs now. game master was the term coined from the old LARP games like AD&D, vamps, WW, etc. 



> They just happen to be the most popular, right?



ever looked at the most popular TV shows? the most popular music? the most popular fashions?

*G A R B A G E*

I diddnt say ppl like the lamest games in the world. I said the fact that typically that which is most popular caters to society en masse. I could come up with analogies all day, this is like you coming to america, eating a hot dog, and saying american food sucks. btw if you make a comment like "secret" games you totally are just showing your ignorance. 

dude id love to discuss this seriously but no one on the board gives a shit. i wasnt tryint to pick a fight either but im just saying im as old school a gamer as they come, i know what im talking about. I played games like this LOOONG before there was an electronic implimentation of any sort.



> What all can I do in a MMORPG that isn't repetative?



id say you obviously havent played one if you say that, but then i saw the screen shots, and it seems like your only exposure is freaking everquest? dude like i said above thats like judging all the music in the world based on a backstreet boys song. 



> I'll agree that raiding is a unique experience, but that is a very rare occurance for most players, only the highest end guilds raid all the time (and they got there by wasting days and days killing the same things over and over)



you either were one of those people that joined the nubletist guilds possible, or simply diddnt play enough, or you played eq. all three are pretty equivalent. eq sucks dude that was my whole post u cant compare anything based on that shit game. its not evercrack its ever grind. yah, if you have never seen anything like that before, then yeah im sure it might be cool at first. if youve never seen anything outside of it, im sure you might think its the best too. 

oh and a side note, the reason for me stating that i was affiliated with one of the biggest guilds in all of EQ and also was personal friends with some of the officers, was that i can nullify the argument that EQs raids are interesting. Every time i have this convo, someone says "you must have never gone on any real raids..." to which I reply, there are none. Mob AI consists of: Mob with infinetly huge hit point pool, endless power pool, and stats so rediculous you would crap your pants if you got a look at them. The raids are about as difficult as getting a crapton of people and making them hack and slash a big giant thing with 20 billion constitution. eq's epic raids are so lame they are funny. shti ive seen games with way more advanced AI on the simplest aspects. 

yah sony is real fucking creative, "THIS NEW EXPANSION WILL ADD 5 MORE LEVELS ON WOW HOLY SHIT!" SO DOES THE NEXT AND NEXT AND NEXT ONE. damn it i fucking hate eq i had to have this convo with my friends over and over again and they just wouldnt listen. 

also based on your above post you are a nub that  likes to hack and exploit. people liek you ruin mmorpgs and force programmers to endure even longer, sleepless work hours to stop terds like that from exploiting the system and doing the exact opposite of what the game was intended for (also destroying the economy and ruinging it overall for everyone else). then again what am i saying i was probably the 2nd or 3rd biggest unbanned grief player Origin Systems Inc ever saw...



> MMORPGs are a way for people with no lives to feel like they're accomplishing something that matters (at least for serious MMORPG players, casual players tend to walk around exploring and other such things, because they havn't experienced the world yet, most serious players have seen it all)



not true dude, are you like 17 or something? why in the hell would you get so heated over something like this? 



> Ask someone who has never played a MMORPG to watch someone leveling in EverQuest or WoW or whatever MMORPG you want to pick, they'll say, "Wow.. that looks really boring". You find it enjoyable because of the reward you get out of investing your life.



the average person isnt a gamer. the "average" gamer probably doesnt even own a pc (and by my definition not a gamer). The "average" pc gamer probably doesnt even have the attention span to play unreal tournament anymore. That sentance made no sense, its like saying reading a book is pointless cuz it doesnt take you on a triple loop roller coaster. 

pls stop trying to argue man every single thing you are saying makes it crystal clear obvious you dont know what you are talking about. im not arguing because this has anything to do with _you_, im arguing because i dont want people to read this and get the wrong impression of what these games are about (assuming people care). 

pm me and ill link you to the greatist game of all time _if_ you are a fantasy rpg fan. also consider the point:* this genere may not be for you!* _some people like country, some people like rock and roll dude._

while were on the subject, heres a new one that looks both interesting and a nice challenge to all its competition. made by a small but highly respectable company, and if you mention SWG to any degree after looking at this link i will cram my Legendary Quality Elemental 2 Hander straight through your MP Hauberk. 

http://www.imperatoronline.com/

based on this company's previous works, id say this one should be killer (especially since there hasnt really been a successfull scifi mmorpg yet)


----------



## Kul69

^^ I wasn't upset at all, just responding, you sounded like you were the one upset =P

Anyway, I'm gonna PM you, cause I'm interested in what MMORPGs you're into, taking it to PM.


----------



## Petersko

I bought WoW when it came out. I'm still playing it these days, but I'm only halfway to the level cap.

What time I have for recreation is mostly chewed up by my girlfriend (2 nights a week), practicing guitar and bass (30 minutes to 1 hour a night), gym (1 hour a night) and study.

That means WoW has been a tremendous value for me. I'm still discovering new places in the world I've never been, and there's tons of content if you don't powerlevel like a mad idiot, wasting the game experience in the rush to the top.



> The game really starts when you get to level 60 (capped).



See... this kind of statement usually comes from somebody who complains about a lack of high level content.

The bulk of the game happens under the level cap. And there's a lot of it.

But a lot of... well, twits... would rather find a place where the right level of monsters spawn and just repetitively kill them until they advance enough to do the same to higher level monsters elsewhere.

The game is about exploration as well as leveling, and lots of people forget this.

I play about two nights in a week, a couple hours at a time. Lots of people I know play it for lots of hours a night, usually at the expense of the rest of their lives... your mileage may vary.


----------



## rm-rf

na i wasnt upset just had been awake for about 6 days straight. i think even typing that last night some of the words were floating off of the screen. i wasnt really directing anything in those posts at you, but rather anyone that would wander into this thread that is as nerdy as us. simply because your opinions reflect a hell of a lot of peoples opinions, and the problem is because of peterskos second quote i have below - people forget what mmorpgs are about! thats how the crackhead-rat with the button mentality forms. 



> The game really starts when you get to level 60 (capped).



most mmorpgs are like that tho. its not like the whole game's focus is to get that high, but its a hell of a lot more fun (in any game) to be maxed level than not. it provides a much bigger range of windows of opportunity to choose from. 

also a game as new as WoW isnt going to have a lot of high level content. most games dont hit their prime of development till about a year or two after release. 



> The game is about exploration as well as leveling, and lots of people forget this.



that happens in every single game ever. its all the nubs that started gaming in the PC world. thats also why in every mrpg i play i always play on the RP servers, not that im a RPer, but you dont have the little twitty dorks that ruin the game like that. 

however i GUARANTEE you wow goes and copies DAoC as far as high level content. the new trend is going to become not expansion of levels, but expansions of your toon once you get to the higher end of levels. (liek DAoCs master level system, artifact system, Realm Rank system, etc). Id almost bet money on it that WoW implements that and tries to pull it off as something new.


----------



## Jimmy the Gun

that's a lot of acronyms


----------



## rm-rf

pffft u should play the games and see

people on them have the amazing ability to put entire sentences into acronyms

its really cute when people outside of the gaming world start using them too. 

i cant wait untill someone on bl starts saying something like "omg i was wtfpwned by a zerg of trolls!"


----------



## MooShiE

I just started playing this game today... omg im so not an online gamer and this is first time ive ever played anything online. Im so fully addicted.
My back hurts, I been sitting on the computer since 3.30pm and its now... 12.30am  
Yay! WoW rocks.
Fark all you jaded peeps, its all fun and games.. just smile!


----------



## ozmund

haha yes this game is brilliant. I bought it when it came out, collectors edition and all. Had a warrior, go to lvl23, then got sick of it, then started a pali, got to lvl 35, then got sick of, because nobody would group with me to do quests i wanted to, i always helped others, but it never came around.

Took like a 7 month break from it, started at warrior, on the new(ish) server of Frosmourne, currently lvl 36, name is blitztek. Have a ball this time around, lots of mates all start at the same time and im in a huge guild, and people are very friendly on this server.


----------



## connor

Any world of warcraft players in here?
don't come in here and start flaming , its a good game!

if so, what level, class, faction, realm are you?

70 Undead mage on Deathwing
you guys?


----------



## guineaPig

ultima online almost destroyed me. i wont touch WoW the same way i wont touch smack. it'll ruin me and i know it.
edit: also, this may be better suited for SO if you want serious responses...


----------



## Rusty Cage

Dude what the fuck? I still play muds... I don't get the Graphical bullshit....


----------



## That_Guy

shut up nerds


----------



## L2R

serious off topic banter is better reserved for second opinion.


----------



## AlphaCharlieID

I have a level 43.. dont play her often though.... Night Elf Druid.. :D


----------



## DarkCode

That_Guy said:
			
		

> shut up nerds



Agreed, next we're gonna be listening to them bitching about what programming language they think is the best able to make modifications to everquest.  Or debate the intricacies of the Star Wars universe.  Fucking nerds...


----------



## connor

im not a nerd!


----------



## DarkCode

connor said:
			
		

> im not a nerd!



Try explaining that to the person whoes basement your living in, "...mother..."


----------



## connor

DarkCode said:
			
		

> Try explaining that to the person whoes basement your living in, "...mother..."


im too young to live anywhere else.


----------



## Akoto

> don't come in here and start flaming , its a good game!



Tough titties, that game is the new heroin I swear to God. 

Give it a year or so, its gonna start showing up in medical journals under the label "highly addictive"

Like, its not even that much fun. I get the impression that they made that game for the sole purpose of being addictive. Counterstrike FTW


----------



## rm-rf

Ayahuascah (19 tauren shaman i think on the Maelstrom server)
RunzWScissorz (29 gnome rouge i think on Vashj server) (retired cuz alliance is teh gay)


While i do think WOW is the least-best mmo title ive ever explored, its fun. Its simplicity in all aspects is why its so successful. Unfortunately I doubt ill stay with it permanently due to the fact that its just everquest with simpler classes, worse graphics, and little content. Also the fact htat it seems the mean age is like 14 for your run of themill wow player.

However i learned the ropes in liek 2 days. My first toon got to level 25 (fully geared, well specc'd, enough coin) in about 2 weeks of very casual play, completely unaided. Good game for ppl new to MMOs, bad game for the old school types like myself.


----------



## Lane

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> Its simplicity in all aspects is why its so successful.


It's ease of play, but difficulty to master is one reason why it's so successful.
Now the definition of "mastering" might be different from person to person, but you (ahem, lvl 29) aren't even close to mastering WoW.



			
				THE WOOD said:
			
		

> its just everquest with simpler classes, worse graphics, and little content.


Simpler classes?
All modern MMOs have a simple core set of classes?
Tank, Healer, and DPS.
WoW has those, plus a few "hybrid" classes.
Care to share what MMO classes make WoW's classes pale in comparison?

Worse graphics?
A low polygon count doesn't amount to "worse graphics."
The cartoonish look doesn't amount to "worse graphics."
In fact the art style (aka graphics) Blizz decided to go with was intentional and meant to keep a similar/familiar feel to its predecessor, Warcraft3.

At lvl 29, you haven't even scratched the surface of what is available.
Which is probably why you think there is "little content."


Hexxus, lvl 61 Troll Shaman - Arthas
Hexxus, lvl 63 Human Priest - Baelgun
Been playin' WoW since Closed Beta.
Been playing graphical MMOs since UO.


----------



## DG

my fiance and his son plan...they are on 14 and 18 i think lol.


----------



## Meeko Baybee

My ex took the computer that had WOW on it... 

But Im a lvl 30 tauren hunter on bonechewer server.


----------



## DarthMom

my husband runs a guild, he was level 70 within a few days of getting the expansion pack. 

i don't know how he goes to work, he doesn't get on till late at night (fter the kiddies go to bed) and stays on till like 2 or 3 most nights. 

my son plays occasionally, he just borrows other peoples high level characters. the low levels aren't enough fun for him 

i have no desire to play warcrack


----------



## subopm420

DarthMom said:
			
		

> i have no desire to play warcrack



+1

why do i want to get on my computer so i can live a fictional life?  ive got a real one right here


----------



## rm-rf

> Simpler classes?
> All modern MMOs have a simple core set of classes?
> Tank, Healer, and DPS.
> WoW has those, plus a few "hybrid" classes.
> Care to share what MMO classes make WoW's classes pale in comparison?
> 
> Worse graphics?
> A low polygon count doesn't amount to "worse graphics."
> The cartoonish look doesn't amount to "worse graphics."
> In fact the art style (aka graphics) Blizz decided to go with was intentional and meant to keep a similar/familiar feel to its predecessor, Warcraft3



i have very extensive knowledge of graphic engine architecture. WOW's is about as simplified as it can possibly be (i love that! runs lightning fast!!!)

i also went to school for game engine design. i know a thing or two about class design. wow copied and pasted everquests source, and then dumbed it down as much as possible. please oh please do not try to defend wow, it is by far the simplest and most dumbed down game ever made. yes i have a lvl 29, guess what the game has 7 million subscribers and i know at least 20 people with like 8 lvl 70 toons, its not like  ihavent been exposed to the end game content. which was just as dissapointing as i expected it to be since blizzard has no idea what "endgame" means.

shit dude, rather than even design new classes, what do they do with the new expansion? _lets give each side the exclusive class to the other side! brilliant!_ prolly not. 

anyone who defends wow sort of suggests to me they have little experience in game design. its about as complicated and as in depth as stratigo.

rather than move technology forward, blizzard moved it backwards, and attempted to reach a new (imo - underexposed and naive) customer base than previous mmo titans. i liek wow man its a cool game but shit if u disagree its just lack of experience. ive played games on a commodore 64 far more indepth than wow.

WORLD OF WARCRAFT = EVERQUEST FACTION WAR SERVER - (SOME CLASSES) - (RACES) - (LOTS OF CONTENT)
(with worse graphics and an art team who clearly was previously working on the Little Miss Muffet MMORPG)

and i thought everquest was horrible when it came out. comparing wow to eq is hardly a compliment. in fact wow is the first game id every say was worse than eq lol. and yes, i had been gaming online for a long long time before eq went retail.


but, as i said, i like wow. its the least-best mmo, not the worst ever mmo. it kills a few hours a week worth of time untill age of conan and WAR online come out 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

look now *i know you geeks will shed blood in order to justify the money you pay to play a game.* But im not going to draw stick figures humping and then tell people its not simple art, its just a different kind of art.



> why do i want to get on my computer so i can live a fictional life? ive got a real one right here



Why do you ask this question? Do you feel better about yourself condemning people with a hobby  as simply those inept for reality which choose to live vicariously through an electronic avatar? Are you jealous of the fact that people have a fervor for art, technology, and social interaction at the same time? What do you do online, post your opinions on a message board to people that probably dont care? Have you no imagination? Have you no desire to understand one of the most profound art forms of all time?

I love it when ppl rip on gamers. Im sure your life is infinitely cooler considering u had to come all the way down here to tell us that were d0|2k5.


----------



## Lane

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> its the least-best mmo, not the worst ever mmo.


Agreed.



			
				THE WOOD said:
			
		

> it kills a few hours a week worth of time untill age of conan and WAR online come out


drooool, WAR.
hmm... now to be an Orc Choppa or an Empire Bright Wizard.   





			
				subopm420 said:
			
		

> why do i want to get on my computer so i can live a fictional life?  ive got a real one right here


git.


----------



## lurkerguy

Asheron's Call 2.


----------



## DarthMom

subopm420 said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> why do i want to get on my computer so i can live a fictional life?  ive got a real one right here


well a moderate player of warcrack isn't any different than you posting 444 times since november on an internet forum

but i agree that those people who are addicted to it have serious issues. it isn't healthy


----------



## subopm420

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> Why do you ask this question? Do you feel better about yourself condemning people with a hobby  as simply those inept for reality which choose to live vicariously through an electronic avatar? Are you jealous of the fact that people have a fervor for art, technology, and social interaction at the same time? What do you do online, post your opinions on a message board to people that probably dont care? Have you no imagination? Have you no desire to understand one of the most profound art forms of all time?
> 
> I love it when ppl rip on gamers. Im sure your life is infinitely cooler considering u had to come all the way down here to tell us that were d0|2k5.




yea man, all of you guys are complete losers....

and it makes me feel fuckin incredible telling you so.

no, not really.  im a gamer, fuckin love em.  i play real time strategy games, my GoC was Starcraft on battle net or whatever that interface was called.  right now i am re-beating the age of empire series, for lack of anything better to play on this shit computer.  

wouldnt dream of rippin on someone for liking something, just because i dont understand it.  i just dont get it, thats all.  just not for me, couldnt imagine spending the time trying to improve my digital alter ego when i can barely get motivated to improve myself. 

what do i do on the internet?  look at porn, chill on bl, do homework, game it up sometimes. 

yea man, one of the most profound art forms ever.  like... ever!!!  seriously, last time i was home i went into the city to the Smithsonian and saw this crazy ass WoW exhibit.  

fucking hell, you would have thought i called your mom a bleeding cunt or something.  

darthmom: i spend vast amounts of time alone in a dorm room, with nothing but a television, computer, and books to occupy my time.  and Bl is not all encompassing, i.e. usually im doing something else at the same time, writing a paper or whatever.  but i do spend a great deal of time online, and as a result post with a frequency that many may see as a bit high.


----------



## rm-rf

yea man its cool im just used to typing on some message board about games and ppl just presume the stereotype. 

but yeah da blak orkz is gunna bash dem 'umies good un soon as WAR go retail. course ill have to buy an entire new pc system just to play that...which brings be back to why i like wow cuz my ancient 7 year old machine runs it perfectly smooth.


----------



## Lane

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> but yeah da blak orkz is gunna bash dem 'umies good un soon as WAR go retail. course ill have to buy an entire new pc system just to play that



tell me about it.

i wanted to upgrade soon, but i think i'll wait until Intel releases their new Core2 Duos at the end of April.
they are supposed to cut the prices of their existing Core2 Duo line around that time.


----------



## gutstains

i used to.
then i got bored of it.
i was never into it for the actual game itself, but more of the social aspect of it.

btw.
you can always tell when someone plays comp games when they spell 'pron' like that.
hehehe.


----------



## rm-rf

dude i wanna make a RP guild of just orcs on one of the RP/PVP servers and just portray an angry mob o' nobz. weel need huntas for more shootey, warloks ta make da grotz, shaman to do da burney and shootin rokkitz, and lotsa warriors for choppin.


----------



## rowland2110

*World of Warcraft players:*

Do you think the expansion ruined wow?

I just canceled my account tonight.

Trying to make a long story short, i got to 60 about 2 months before TBC came out. Saw 2 40 man raids (MC) and then it took me forever to get to 70 due to lack of motivation.  And i HATE the outlands endgame content. And it just seems playing the game any further just aint worth it.

Any of you agree/disagree?


----------



## Swerlz

i play WoW.. i dont think it ruined it.. ive been playing for a while, and i see the lack of motivation to get to 70.. but i am 70 and in one of the top rated guilds in my server.. its just who you play with and how they play that make's it funn.

Currently have 3 peices of my teir 4.. and being a full fire mage its only a matter of time before i destroy everything in sight (like i do already).


----------



## rowland2110

Swerz said:
			
		

> i play WoW.. i dont think it ruined it.. ive been playing for a while, and i see the lack of motivation to get to 70.. but i am 70 and in one of the top rated guilds in my server.. its just who you play with and how they play that make's it funn.
> 
> Currently have 3 peices of my teir 4.. and being a full fire mage its only a matter of time before i destroy everything in sight (like i do already).




I was in a top rated guild on my server as well.  Got to see MC twice though, thats about all. I thought it rocked.  Pre BC you could play the game part-time and casual, raid a few nights a week and get all the epic gear.  Now in TBC, that really doesnt seem to be the case at all.


----------



## Swerlz

I ran MC, BWL, and AQ40 bunchs of times and i kn0 what you mean.. just running around doin what you want. But, yeah in TBC its just like what we were goin in our mid 50s, scrambling to get attuned and get good gear for the endgame content.. there's still one more content patch that needs to be released for TBC, which will give us Black Temple and a chance to start our Teir 6 gear.. its a long a drawn out process that takes forever to do. 

Raiding depends on your guild also.. now since its bout 3.5 days to reset karazhan you can do it back to back and keep goin through clearing whatever you didnt go thru. But in MC or BWL it was a few hours of work and when you finishd you finishd, not go back the next night and down a few more bosses. Raiding before TBC was str8 forward that you had to down them and continue.. Now you can skip some bosses in karazhan or do what you want and move on..

Also, soloing instances in Azeroth is way easier now when 70.. Scholo and Dire  Maul have gotten to be cake walks when farming for stuff.. i do atleast destroying everything in seconds instead of minutes with a group.


----------



## Kul69

Uhh.. Well, I think World of Warcraft has always sucked. There is no real PvP and there is no real economy and there is no real anything. It's just one gigantic grind that isn't fun in anyway for me.

The only joy I get from WoW is automating as much of it as I can.

Think about it...

The aspects that make a MMORPG fun are PvP, economy, PvE (raids), and the social aspect.

PvP in WoW is the worst I've ever seen in a game that tried to be somewhat PvP based. Once you are level 70 the only PvP you'll be doing is in battlegrounds which isn't real PvP. You go into it with a little timer to get ready and you respawn close to the action with no penalty if you die and the teams are always even. That is a boring pile of shit to me. I'd rather sneak up on people and kill 5 people at once using the element of surprise. When they die they should have to run for like 10 minutes to get back. I should get all the money they have on them. Those things suck when it happens to you but it's awesome when you can pull it off. It's just a much more realistic system and actually promotes PvP instead of sanitizing it and putting it in the controlled "battleground" atmosphere. There is basically zero reason to kill someone on the opposite team. The honor you get from it is even worthless compared to going and winning a battleground.

The economy in WoW has become so stupid it's ridiculous. The original system of making it so once you equip an item you can't give it to another player again basically made the idea of a real economy impossible. Then with the expansion they've made basically every single thing in the game bind on pick up. There is just no reason to buy and sell anymore because all you really need gold for is mounts and potions which you can easily afford without playing the economy at all. I'm not sure why WoW even has an auction house anymore considering how useless it is. Blizzard decided that instead of having items exist in the game that are actually rare and extremely hard to get they'll just make everything somewhat hard to get and once you get it you can never give it to someone else. Most other MMORPGs will have very rare items that only a few rich people ever have because of how uncommon they are to get even though they can be traded. This promotes a real economy.

The PvE in WoW has been dumbed down a lot and it was never very interesting to start with. Any time someone figured out a creative way to use their abilities to gain an advantage (Warrior Recklessness, Mage AE kiting, etc) Blizzard takes it away. There is literally NO WAY to level faster or more efficently than anyone else in the game unless you memorize the order in which to do quests so you run the right paths in the correct order. There is no skill involved in killing things. Everyone fights the same way regardless of their skill level and experience with the game. This is the same with the PvP. It creates an illusion of skill but really all it amounts to is your equipment numbers rolling against theirs and who had more cooldowns up at the start of the fight. The raids are about as good as I've seen in other games which are never fun honestly. However, going back to the PvP problem. Other MMORPGs I've played while you were killing the dragon your arch-rival guild might show up and decide to start attacking in the middle of your fight which could lead to an epic battle between the two guilds. In WoW you're in your own little private instance where no one can come and bother you.

The social aspect is fine except that you can't talk to the other team. It just makes PvP and the whole two team system so fucking boring. When I slaughter 10 people in a row I want to be able to tell them how bad they lost and bask in their insults. Not possible in WoW. The worst they can do is /spit on you and jump around like idiots.

Basically... the whole fucking game is geared towards preventing anyone from having a bad time or not having as much as someone else. There is no collectiong various powerful items from random dungeons and bosses and stuff. You just have a "set" and every class wears the same fucking equipment and looks the same. Everyone gets to do the same thing everyone else does regardless of skill, time invested, whatever. There is no possible way to get ahead or do anything more than follow the linear path.

Seriously, if the only MMORPG you've played is WoW you don't know what you're missing out on. You can't even say there is PvP in WoW. Real PvP is when you have 100 people fighting each other at the bank because if you die with money on you and not in the bank the person gets to take it so everyone is waiting for you to try to make it inside the bank before you die. Just the idea that you better not go into the slums of the city to hit up the bank if you don't have some friends with you to back you up. Real MMORPGs allow the players to decide what they want to do and they should be rewarded in obvious ways for their actions. Real team PvP is when people aren't forced to only associate with their team. In real life there is never clear cut lines that can't be crossed. There are spies and double crossers.

For example EverQuest had 4 team race war PvP servers. There was a total of 12 races split into 4 teams of 3 races each. The only limitation they made was that you can't attack your own team. This meant there was guilds consisting of all 4 teams (the guidls who eventually controlled the whole server) and guilds consisting of 3 teams (all of the naturally "good" races) and guilds with only 1 team (racist bastards and the evil team). They split the three "evil" races into it's own team. Trolls, Ogres, and Dark Elves and so many people wanted to be on that team that the other 3 teams were basically forced to cross-associate or they'd be hunted down and owned repeatedly. Everyone could talk to each other and group with each other and join guilds together. Cause obviously in reality nothing would prevent that.

When you died you actually lost experience and you could go backwards in levels. Some people who did things that caused the powerful guilds on the servers to hate them would find that every time they logged in a hit team was on the way to kill them over and over. People who had made the max level ended up going backwards cause of this. You could literally "kill" a character's level if people spent enough time focusing on killing them.

You could go to dungeons and your group wouldn't be the only ones there. You had to fight over boss spawns and control of dungeons with other people. Items actually dropped that were extremely rare in the sense that only 10-20 existed on a server and they could be traded which meant they could be sold and have a monetary value. They event removed some items from the game after awhile but left those that had already dropped in the game.

There were items like the Mana Stone which instantly converted your health into mana as fast as you could click it that they took out about a year into the game because it was too powerful. However, those people that already had them got to keep them. More than 5 years later they still existed in the game and went for a small fortune (and I mean that in terms of real life, people would pay up to $5,000 for one of these no longer droppable godly items).


Yep... World of Warcraft is a shitty "care bear" game that is basically a linear story line disguised as a dynamic place where you can make choices that matter. Your items, your talents, your spells, your everything is the same as thousands before you and thousands more to come. There is no way to break away and do something fun. You have to do what Blizzard says is fun there is no user created community honestly. Anyone attempting to have fun in a way not authorized by Blizzard will be subject to patching and balancing.


----------



## Kul69

> Currently have 3 peices of my teir 4.. and being a full fire mage its only a matter of time before i destroy everything in sight (like i do already).



This is what I'm talking about.. you have 3 pieces of the 4th set of armor that every other fucking Mage in the game will have to get on the path to the end of WoW. Everyone wears the same damn shit with a little bit of variance because they havn't upgraded yet. There are lots of items to wear but only a list of "sets" that anyone actually uses. There shouldn't be armor "sets" and if there are they should be easily replaced with other items without punishing you for it by making you lose your "set bonus".

Basically they should have literally thousands of choices for a level 70 Mage. There should be so many fucking items dropping and for sell in the auction house and whatever else that every level 70 Mage is wearing all kinds of different shit. Someone might have an ultra rare robe that they had to save for 6 months to get and someone else might have a rare staff or whatever. You should be able to sell that robe when you get an upgrade so you can provide other people with even more choice.

I should be able to go to the auction house and see like 10 different choices for every piece of equipment I have that are all upgrades for me provided I have enough money to buy it. This would make it so you don't HAVE to go and raid the same boring shitty ass dungeons or whatever. You can just make money anyway you want and then buy those nice items. Blizzard has such a retarded economy it makes me sick.

Also, you don't destroy everything in sight. You have just as much overall ability to farm or gain experience as every other class at the same rate regardless of how well you play. You might THINK you destroy everything in sight but really when you factor in your downtime and everything else you're exactly the same as everyone else if they have a talent build for "destroying". Just like you can be a frost Mage and be more efficient everyone else can spec "destruction" and do the same amount of damage you can with different numbers instead.

In EverQuest I was able to aggro an entire zone of monsters and kill every single one of them at once because to be honest I was the best fucking player in the world at that game. I literally had people talking in the zone saying, "Why aren't there any monsters around? Is the zone bugged?"

Nope, I'm just breathing underwater and pulled the entire zone to the bottom of the ocean for my massive solo battle that gets me more than a level every pull. I'd love to see Blizzard allow that in WoW. Monsters won't even follow you more than like 20 feet specifically to prevent people from doing awesome stuff like this.

Again, that's the whole issue.. it doesn't matter to Blizzard that some people who are really good at the video game have figured out ways to level faster or kill better than other people who aren't so experienced or smart.. they want everything and everyone to be exactly the same so their formulas work.

WoW is such a formulatic game I sometimes don't even understand how people can play it. If you look at the calculations going on and the formulas applied it is impossible to break free and do something creative in the game. It's all regulated even if you think you're a "fire mage who can destroy everything and you almost have the 4th set in a series of sets that make you look and play just like everyone else does".






This is what a real MMORPG should look like when played by a master of MMORPGs such as myself. There should be such an amount of creativity allowed with spells and abilities that players can come up with their own unique strategies to kill stuff. You should be able to get so many awesome rare items that only a few people in the whole game have the same stuff as you. Instead of limiting everything you do and making you follow the standard formula they should just provide the tools and let the players figure out what they want to do with them.

If WoW changed all the items in the game so they could be sold in the auction house you'd realize how limited the selection really is. I honestly think that is the main reason they don't allow items to be resold like that. Otherwise when you went to look for a new cloak for your Rogue or whatever you'd see 10 tier 6 cloaks for sell, 50 tier 5 cloaks, 100 tier 4 cloaks, and so on. The sets make any real idea of "itemization" of your character a fantasy.

I mean, just looking at the screenshot I posted if you look in the bottom left you can see items I had with unlimited activatable effects. The eyepatch increased your attack speed by 20% and was a very hard item to get. The drum increased the Bard's percussion based song's something like 40% when equipped. The mask turned you into a Dark Elf and was very rare and no longer dropped in the game (and it was also limited in terms of trading so it was premenantly on that character, some items that were deemed too powerful or rare or whatever weren't allowed to be sold but there was so many choices of things that didn't have that limitation that it wasn't a big deal). The two chestplates, one of them cast a healing spell on you that took about 5 seconds to cast and the other increased your health regeneration by an insane amount.

Just all kinds of crazy ass items and spells and things that when combined made for a hell of a lot of fun and customization.

Also, World of Warcraft stole talent points from EverQuest but of course they were better in EverQuest. In EverQuest once you reached level 50 (the max level is 75) you could decide to split your experience gains into "alternate advancement" and you would basically gain "levels" that got you points to spend on talents. These weren't limited in any way and there was a shit load of alternate abilities to choose from. Once you got to the maximum level you'd put 100% of your experience gain into alternate advancement and start getting points instead of levels.

I've seen EverQuest accounts these days with over 1,000 alternative advancement points.. I can't even believe the list of abilities some of these people have who have been playing one character for the past 5 years. The idea of one point per level after level 10 is so shitty.

Could you imagine if in WoW after you made level 70 you could kill monsters and keep getting experience which eventually gave you more talent points? Then imagine instead of 40 or so abilities to spend points on there were 400 and every expansion added more. And instead of going for "sets" you just owned the fuck out of people in PvP and took their money from them and bought ultra rare items that didn't even exist in the game anymore they are so rare..

That is a real MMORPG. *sigh*


Sorry for the long ass rant about WoW but you touched on a sensitive subject for me 

MMORPGs used to be one of my favorite pass times but thanks to WoW it's just a way to make money now. I can't fucking wait until WoW dies and some kind of semblance to the MMORPGs I know and love comes back. For those of you who have no clue why it is I think WoW sucks so much ass just wait until WoW is gone and something else is the most popular MMORPG and you'll see why people actually played MMORPGs in the first place.


Oh, PS... I'm selling a working WoW gold dupe method that isn't detectable for $5,000 if anyone is interested


----------



## SA

---> S & G


----------



## aanallein

Its odd you would critique WoW so thoroughly then say how good a MMO EQ was. EQ was terrible in so many ways I'm not even sure where to start. From the death penalties to the massive and empty zones to the horrible launches and server issues.. not to mention the shitty dungeon and raid systems.. mehhh.

UO was probably my favorite MMO ever. The game had so much depth and was really the first mainstream mmo that hit the USA. I really wish it could be redone as it was in 1999 and released again. That game was simply amazing.


----------



## Jamshyd

Kul... I honestly didn't read all of your first post but read most of the 2nd. 

I never played WoW because it never appealed to me (I like UO, personally  although I am not big on MMORPGs in general because the people in them tend to be elitest pigs). I can see your point about the economy and would agree with it (in fact, you have now affectively killed off every last bit of interest in me regarding this game!). 

However, I do not think I agree with you as a whole - it seems to me that by "creativity" you simply mean "exploitability". This says nothing about how good or bad a game is, it simply shows how vulnerable its software is!

Besdies these things, I must say that I never liked WoW's bulky graphics and character design - this type of game art never appealed to me, and superficial as this may sound, I do consider things like visual and audio appeal as very important elements in a game, since a game is a work of art.


----------



## drunken_etard

"never liked WoW's bulky graphics and character design - this type of game art never appealed to me, and superficial as this may sound, I do consider things like visual and audio appeal as very important elements in a game, since a game is a work of art"

i agree in every way!
right on!


----------



## chief ten beers

any lord of the rings online players?your thoughts ,opinions?


----------



## Akpimp88

*Lotro*

The lord of the rings online is a quest based game for casual players.

Anyways I wanted to comment on kul's post I played EQ for 4 years and I loved that game to death.The death penalties and corpse runs just meant that you had to learn your class so you could make the right decisions or you would be spending your money on time that you will be wasting dieing and recovering your corpse.I like a game that you can play and actually feel like you accomplished something and thats exactly what EQ offered.

Right now I am playing Vanguard:SoH which is actually a mix of EQ and WoW and it has HUGE potential.If you play it or if you are interested I have a buddy key id be willing to give a fellow EQ player.


----------



## Christ

I totally like the TBC expansion. Too bad I don't feel like playing it much, because I know if I start, I will be playing for hours.


----------



## Grim

*video game: World of Warcraft (Mac/PC)*

I want to see what bluelighters play WoW. I personally havent played in like 2 months or so but I play a horde Warlock on the Turalyon server named Grimsoul. Am I the only nerd here?


----------



## JerryBlunted

i have a friend that traded heroin addiction for world of warcraft, and i'm not sure it was an improvement....

not trying to start a shit talking thing here, just pointing out my only real experience with the game.


----------



## Landoallah

I play, but not very much( i can't get into any mmorpgs after spending time on the greatest:Everquest). my main is a 60 Gnome Mage, but just rolled an alt, who is a Tauren Druid and i think last time i played he was 30? can't remembr.


i've always wanted a guild for Bluelighters, appropriately called "Chasing the Dragon" or "Dragon Chasers"


----------



## threelibras99

Perhaps I should redirect you to a thread I made not too long ago describing my experience with WoW.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=308441&highlight=my+boyfriend+is+addicted+to+WoW


----------



## ladyinthesky

NightElf Druid =)...im at lvl 21 rofl


----------



## Captain Commie

I don't like this type of game


----------



## delta_9

i have played it but i don't actually own it


----------



## Magicshroom

I played WOW on AUchindon server. Auchindon Server Undead lvl35 Warlock. Locks have best powers IMo. plus that sexy succubus pet. I stopped playin since it was way to addictive. Got home from work play wow all day wouldnt sleep. Didnt even check my emails anymore i was checkin my AH instead lol. Although one the best mmorpgs other then COH/COV they are just way way to addictive. I rather play my 360 and do other stuff during the day. Great game though.


----------



## My Higher Self

2 70's, Hunter and a Warrior - run a guild on Bloodscalp.


----------



## aanallein

Played heavily for about 18 months. Was one of the main warriors in one of the best pvp/pve guilds on my server but midway through Naxxaramas got really bored with pve and had done pvp to death so sold my account. I went back after the xpac and leveled a rogue to 70 and did all the instances and then quit again. Overall it was a good game but I think UO was a lot better (before they ruined it).


----------



## Lane

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Arthas&n=Hexxus

that's me.


----------



## Maui2k

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Archimonde&n=Killamonjaro


----------



## psychetool

Played every day for a while then just got bored with it, now I log on a couple times per week and play and still have fun. Anyone else on Terrokar ?


----------



## fatallyflawed

lvl 60 lock Rasputon on Cenarius server CLAN BLOOD MOON BITCHES!!!


----------



## Druggist

I played it during beta and then didnt start playing it on the real servers until about a year ago. I just recently cancelled my subscription and my account will be closed in less than 2 weeks. It got boring as all MMORPGs eventually do. Especially since I had already spent many years of my life being addicted to another MMORPG(Ultime Online).


----------



## dirtmcgirt

i play it, my handle is "leroy jenkins"


----------



## JB

You sad bastards   


Ventrilo Harassment

Ventrilo Harassment

Ventrilo Harassment


----------



## fatallyflawed

yeah right....i doubt u r leroy


----------



## dirtmcgirt

i was joking


----------



## fatallyflawed

lol....i just think that guys an idiot is all sorry....funny to watch but that shit will get u kicked out of some guilds u know!!


----------



## RaWr

WoW was the cause for me to fail my AS Levels. I've quit now. i can say it affected my life in a negative way for over a year. i quit before then expansion came out. I was that addicted to the game, that i would just round around IF jumping on squares. Thank fuck i'm not doing that anymore. Lol.


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

I know alot of people think its nerdy... but then again so is posting regularly on a forum... So who wants to start a BL guild? I gotta vent


----------



## atri

i play Guild Wars
you guys have fun paying subscription fees


----------



## fatallyflawed

atri said:
			
		

> i play Guild Wars
> you guys have fun paying subscription fees



we do,thanks!!

thats why we get expansions and nice gameplay!!


----------



## fatallyflawed

dont think that'll happen...most of us r already dedicated to a guild (my main and alt are,lock and pally respectivly)


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

merged in with the other WoW thread...


----------



## JB

Can anyone explain what the point of Wow is except to waste massive amounts of time and money?


----------



## Lane

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain what the point of Wow is except to waste massive amounts of time and money?



what's the point of any hobby?

it's entertainment.  that's all.


----------



## Dego

pullstring said:
			
		

> we do,thanks!!
> 
> thats why we get expansions and nice gameplay!!


As does Guild Wars.


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

omg which mmorpg iz bettar!?


----------



## fatallyflawed

Shnouzerpuff said:
			
		

> omg which mmorpg iz bettar!?



WoW...hands down


----------



## JerryBlunted

my brother convinced me to give it a shot this week with a free trial disk. i made a human paladin, but i haven't played too much yet.


----------



## fatallyflawed

JerryBlunted said:
			
		

> my brother convinced me to give it a shot this week with a free trial disk. i made a human paladin, but i haven't played too much yet.



pally worst class for a newbee. it has alot of ups and downs and if u dont know MMORPGS u will be lost IMO.

Then again someone told me warlocks are very hard to play with and im a master of my craft!


----------



## JB

Lane said:
			
		

> what's the point of any hobby?
> 
> it's entertainment.  that's all.


I don't know I tend to enjoy games and hobbies that require more skill then spending lots of real money on a charecter or where your prowes in the game is dependant merley on how long you have subscribed, rather then any actual skill or co-ordination.

I've seen many turn to the dark side and flip over to MMORPG and it's not pretty.


----------



## fatallyflawed

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> I don't know I tend to enjoy games and hobbies that require more skill then spending lots of real money on a charecter or where your prowes in the game is dependant merley on how long you have subscribed, rather then any actual skill or co-ordination.
> 
> I've seen many turn to the dark side and flip over to MMORPG and it's not pretty.




no its a LONG ASS game...thats why i play


----------



## Kul69

^^ WoW is not a long game.. in fact it's one of the shortest MMOs I've ever played. Hell, I'd say Zelda for the Wii is longer than WoW.



> I don't know I tend to enjoy games and hobbies that require more skill then spending lots of real money on a charecter or where your prowes in the game is dependant merley on how long you have subscribed, rather then any actual skill or co-ordination.
> 
> I've seen many turn to the dark side and flip over to MMORPG and it's not pretty.



How do you spend lots of money on a character? It costs $15 a month to play the game. That is like going to one movie at a theater every month except it can provide literally unending entertainment and is interactive.

As far as not taking any skill.. Yep, you're right. Not all MMORPGs are like that though. The reason they don't want skill involved in WoW is it would hurt the people who don't really understand how to play games.

Most people don't want to play an MMORPG to be challenged in a traditional video game sense. They play to make friends and feel like they're part of a community. That sense of community can come from in game friends, guilds, or just being a part of WoW.


I thought WoW had promise and was going to be a great game until the expansion came out. I was thinking the expansion would be 10x harder, the new skills would be 10x more interesting, there would be 10x as many items that actually mattered at the max level, and 10x as much regular PvP since everyone would be on one small continent.

However, it's easier from 60-70 than 50-60 is. The skills are bland and offer no new game play or tactics. The items are still in "sets" so everyone looks exactly the same and you go through "tiers" of equipment rather than each item being something useful or unique. The PvP is still stupid, repetitive, instance runs where people all wearing the same "set" or maybe one set above or below the other person fight and everyone knows who is going to win based on equipment and classes in the instance on each side. Whoop de doo..


I'm waiting for Warhammer Online. Hopefully it will be able to break the WoW bubble and reintroduce real MMORPG games where skill can matter. It doesn't bother me in WoW that everyone follows each other, same equipment, same leveling path, same talents, same everything. What bothers me is that you literally CAN NOT do something semi-unique. If you figure out some way to level better than someone else they'll remove it from the game as soon as they notice. Better that everyone is forced to play at the level of the retarded soccer mom who has cyber affairs in WoW than let some people do things better or faster cause they thought of it.


----------



## fatallyflawed

i have heard alot of MMO pros hate the "shortness of the game" and simplicity......they tried to get newbs to play also and not just hit the pros...and my hats off to em!!

i like that i can play here and there and lvl decently (played for bout 5-6 months almost at 70!!) and i dont have to play all the damned time (stupid ass EQ...dumbass got married....psst)


----------



## MoonlapseVertigo

I have two characters, a 70 warrior and a 32 Paladin, and I'm Horde on Tichondrius.

WoW is quite a fun game, but I can see how it can be easy to get sucked in. It's taken me a year and a half to get where I am, as I only play when I have spare time, and I've already been sucked into a MUD when I was younger, and don't want to repeat the experience.

However, I have friends who plays for hours every day, and it impacts on their day to day life way too much imo. To get the good stuff, items wise, you have to join raids of 10 or 25 people, and grind them night after night for yonks. I've only done a few, and honestly, I can't be arsed doing them. I'll stick to the normal 5 man runs that only take an hour or two.

That said, it does take skill to be good and play your character well, each character class being fairly different. You can really tell the difference from someone who knows what they're doing and someone that can't tell their arse from their elbow.


----------



## JerryBlunted

Well, I have officially succumbed to the WOW pipe. I'm at level 22 with my human paladin on Nordrassil. If anyone else is on that server whisper me sometime, I'm  Jerryblunted (of course).

I don't have time to play every day, but I haven't really felt like I was losing out on too much as the game is pretty well balanced to prevent more advanced players from ass raping the newbies.


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

you guys are fucking noobs... My dood is 29


----------



## DarthMom

even my kids play. 4 and 11. i don't let them abuse it, just an hour or so at a time.


----------



## psychetool

I have been playing for months now and i'm only level 52... what the fuck are you talking about a 'short game' ? I haven't even gotten to F'in outlands yet! I guess maybe if you crack out for 24 hours a day 7 days a week 12 months a year then yeah, it might be short, for the rest of us with lives and shit to do this game takes for fucking ever...


----------



## JerryBlunted

i'd love to find a priest for our clique... so i could stop healing and start kicking ass in these dungeons. the only problem i have with the game is that you need to group up to do the really interesting stuff, and most of the time you get some idiot kid who is rude, tries to steal all the stuff, etc. when you play with good people its the most fun game i've ever played though.


----------



## NoRtYByN8uRe*

MoonlapseVertigo said:
			
		

> I have two characters, a 70 warrior and a 32 Paladin, and I'm Horde on Tichondrius.



Tich horde here too!

I just like PVP'ing on my mage. I get bored with the PVE grind aspect of the game, killing scripted computer controlled mobs etc... so I don't mess around in dugeons or any of that. but the pvp part imo requires a lot more strategy and it's a more dynamic experience. playing an mmo for the pvp probably sounds kind of wierd, but i like the character customization you get from gear, and i like the economic aspect and playing around on the auction house. i know i'm not alone with these sentiments.

I have a 70 troll mage that i've had a lot of fun on, but after messing around on a new undead mage alt for a couple weeks i like everything about the undead better. character animations, spellcasting, racials etc. just seems more suited for a mage. so that guy's level 36. i started an undead rogue who's at 25 right now too. i'm just casually leveling those guys up, no real rush.

i gave up heroin and oxy after a few good years of use, taking care of life now. i don't play WoW around the clock or anything, just an hour or two a day tops maybe, but i find it a nice temporary escape from the boringness of the drug-free "real life grind", going to work and school without being jammed all the time etc... sometimes an hour or two of WoW just hit's the spot.

peace


----------



## ladyinthesky

i did my first instance in the deadmines the other day with my friend

lol didnt realize i was doing an instance

lvl 25 today thanks to swerz help

fucking horde!


----------



## Swerlz

atm im just running around killing all the lowbie horde that always seem to kill ladyinthesky, shes gettin into it.. she has a 25 druid and getting more use to it.. Me, a mage, destroys everything in sight and gets bored easily so i go on CS:S and beat up 10 yr olds..


----------



## NoRtYByN8uRe*

Swerz said:
			
		

> atm im just running around killing all the lowbie horde that always seem to kill ladyinthesky, shes gettin into it.. she has a 25 druid and getting more use to it.. Me, a mage, destroys everything in sight and gets bored easily so i go on CS:S and beat up 10 yr olds..



mages are so much fun...except against warlocks though!  

hopefully my opinion on warlocks will change though once i level this rogue to 70


----------



## Lane

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> fucking horde!



  /spit


----------



## DigitalDuality

i just love this game


----------



## jrocc

started yesterday lol im a lvl 6 hord orc rouge that plays on magtheridom


----------



## fatallyflawed

The Hoff Bomb said:
			
		

> you guys are fucking noobs... My dood is 29




so what r u to me then. im 65!!


----------



## Kul69

omgz.. and I have 20 level 70s that do entire raids by themselves while I play XBox 360..


----------



## fatallyflawed

Kul69 said:
			
		

> omgz.. and I have 20 level 70s that do entire raids by themselves while I play XBox 360..



LMAO


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

There is one a good series of articles from game designer Jeff Vogel. He has several entries about why he isn't a fan of MMORPG's despite his job in creating them.

I think I have quoted article #6 below but the rest can be found linked at the bottom of:

http://rpgvault.ign.com/articles/810/810730p1.html

That being said I have nothing against MMORPGs myself. I played WoW until my fingers bled for around 50 days total /played. It can be fun, but in the end I sold off my character for some real cashmoney because I just didn't have the time to keep going with it...



> *What Your Warcraft Life Will be Like*
> 
> At this point, if the press releases are to be believed, then like eight billion, kajillion people are currently playing World of Warcraft. Soon, an expansion for the game will be released, and fresh hordes will be sucked in. And many other consumers will play its competitors, like Vanguard, Warhammer Online, Lord of the Rings Online and other similarly doomed products.
> 
> You will figure out the weaknesses of bosses, learn to handle large groups of attackers, and spend your precious leisure time with some of the dumbest people on God's green Earth.
> 
> So, if you haven't played a massively multiplayer game yet, you will soon be the only one. Loser. And, since you're probably feeling left out and are considering experiencing the massively multiplayerlyness for yourself, this is a rough, informal guide to the various stages of your time in fantasyland will be like. Forewarned is forearmed.
> 
> All of these games have a standard progression - alone to few to many. In other words, as time progresses, you will need to work with larger and larger groups of people if you want to gain power, glory and shiny armor that shoots out little sparky particles and glowing skulls.
> 
> In the beginning, you will be a noob - alone, shivering and afraid, with no armor or weapons to speak of. You will be quarantined in a beginner's area, where you will slap haplessly at your keyboard, drool on yourself, and kill wimpy monsters that you can handle. You will get and complete quests to kill 10 goblin toddlers or gather 70 bricks and take them to Farmer Joe so he can complete his pile of bricks.
> 
> As time goes on, you may notice that other people are around, beating up the same toddlers and grabbing the same bricks. You may team up with them, in quivering little groups of two and three. You will start learning about the other sorts of characters and their capabilities. You will learn the chat shortcuts and acronyms (like LOL = Laugh Out Loud and NOOB = you). You will learn not to get up to go get a Coke in the middle of a fight, FOR GOD'S SAKE.
> 
> As you gain levels and power, you will find yourself pushed to be in larger groups, needing to work together better to fight tougher foes. You will meander up through the levels, realizing that, even at its best, the game is kind of tedious. And, if you want to continue, you will have to put some real hours in and spend a bunch of time playing with other people.
> 
> At this point, you may decide that you have had enough of this fun, quit the game, and get on with your life. We will assume that you don't.
> 
> Also, at this point, some people will get really, really into tradeskills. This means that you buy a fishing pole, stand on the shore, and spend hours catching the same fish again and again. We will leave those people here.
> 
> At a certain point, to do interesting things, you have to get a full group (i.e. five or six people) group together if you want to see the exciting stuff and get the better treasures. Of course, you can stay by yourself just killing toddlers and collecting bricks, but then you might as well be fishing. Why play the game if you don't try to have real adventures and be a hero?
> 
> So now, you learn to work in a full, unified group, taking on challenging dungeons and encounters. You will figure out the weaknesses of bosses, learn to handle large groups of attackers, and spend your precious leisure time with some of the dumbest people on God's green Earth. Some people are just bad at games. They don't know it. But they are.
> 
> In any other sort of game, I could start out playing someone competent and immediately do stuff. In role-playing games, I have to prove that I deserve to be competent by enduring tedium. Then it lets me do the heroic stuff. And multiplayer games are like that times 10. Anyone who ever spent an hour in World of Warcraft killing 50 goblin chiropractors to collect 10 chiropractor shins knows what I am talking about.
> 
> I may play one again someday. All I need is a huge surplus of time oppressing me that I need to kill with extreme prejudice. And, until that happens, unless a game can be finished in under 10-12 hours, I'm not interested.
> 
> And the games I write are no better. They do exactly the same thing. Sure, it might be cool to make a game where your character starts out a level 50 badass and then just trashes bozos. But it just wouldn't sell as well. The addictive, statistic-increasing, time-eating quality isn't the problem with these games. It's the point.
> 
> I'm tired of starting a new game and being a loser. I'm tired of running the same errands to prove myself. The next time I enter my fantasy world, I want it to not assume that I'm a jackass.
> 
> So now, thinking about playing an RPG just makes me tired. I may play one again someday. All I need is a huge surplus of time oppressing me that I need to kill with extreme prejudice. And, until that happens, unless a game can be finished in under 10 to 12 hours, I'm not interested.
> 
> Next, I'll talk about the thing that every RPG has and everyone hates. (Hint: trash.)
> 
> Jeff Vogel
> Spiderweb Software


----------



## L2R

i played for about 4-6 months and got bored, so i didn't renew.


----------



## oota

unfortunately i do play an undead rogue


----------



## L2R

my mane characters name was pretty sweet: N Khan VIII

he was one of those taurus creatures (whatever they're called).


----------



## The Dumb Banana

I'm a level 50 Undead Rogue on the Medivh realm.

This game has ruined my social life and sleeping patterns . . . but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## jrocc

^ do you stay up till like 4 am everynite lol im addicted n i just started like 8 days ago


----------



## atri

L2R said:
			
		

> my mane characters name was pretty sweet: N Khan VIII
> 
> he was one of those taurus creatures (whatever they're called).


my guild wars character is OBEY THE COW GOD


----------



## Dego

^ Marks new one is "eye warship satin"


----------



## justsomeguy

dunebrood on ravenholdt

70 tauren balance druid


----------



## Mehm

> The addictive, statistic-increasing, time-eating quality isn't the problem with these games. It's the point.



nice

I had to stay in my room for 2 months one time (because of an injury) so I played everquest.  it was fun but time consuming...of which I had a lot of.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

I beast WOW Look for FrostyMc on server exodar 
Gnome'in warlock


----------



## dankoni

I beat that game a week after it came out.


----------



## certified_bomb

I've never played it but one of my mates has basicly spent every day of the last 3 months sitting at his dads place playing it.


----------



## dankoni

certified_bomb said:
			
		

> I've never played it but one of my mates has basicly spent every day of the last 3 months sitting at his dads place playing it.



Damn, he got pulled in 3 months ago? That's like picking up a heroin addiction at age 60...


----------



## Tranced

I think my mate is addicted, I've saw him about three times in the last year.

I'm not going to deny trying guild wars, it has to have been the most boring stage of my life. It's not just the completing repetitive mind numbing quests, it's playing a game with the most thick, lifeless, humourless dullards I've ever encountered.

I made my own guild, which I somehow managed to allocate a swear word to when naming it. Someone asked to join, but requested that I changed the name as it was a "little too dirty". I told them to fuck off, I was the only member anyway. Bitch.

I also befriended the only person that seemed remotely likeable in my entire time in the game. If I remember rightly he was a sarcastic necromancer from London. He quit after a few days because he felt like such a dick at which point I decided it was probably for the best if I followed suite.

So that is the story of my life as a level 18 warrior.


----------



## dankoni

^ Well you can't really compare GW and WoW. Does someone who has taken 1 Vicodin know what it's like to shoot heroin?


----------



## JohnnyComa

I have a 66 Nelf Druid on Ysera. I quit playing about a month ago when I was asked to move across the country, and have since been working hard to get my game back up with the ladies.

When I play WoW, it's just so much harder to get out and meet women.


----------



## dankoni

JohnnyComa said:
			
		

> When I play WoW, it's just so much harder to get out and meet women.



Ya think? Video games are great if that is what you want to do with your life. The problem with them is similar to the problem with drugs. They create a sense/feeling of accomplishment in your brain. You get that feeling and it makes you lose the need to accomplish other goals. TBH, nearly everything in life is like this. It's such BS when psychs try to determine what is and isn't addictive. EVERYTHING is psychologically addictive. Can't meet women because of video games? Can't hold down a job because of drugs? It all comes down to "I can't do this because of that." The specifics don't matter.


----------



## veRGe

*sigh* I played WoW for a few months with some friends, and even though I admit that it is a very good game...it sucks your soul and money and I don't plan on getting into heavily...ever.


----------



## dankoni

^ Said the gamer before joining a "dedicated" guild =).


----------



## Tranced

dankoni said:
			
		

> Does someone who has taken 1 Vicodin know what it's like to shoot heroin?



I didn't compare either. What has that got to do with my account of my rather boring time spent in an online rpg?

I'm not going to compare them but I'll gladly call them both shit, going on boring quests with boring people is deffinitely not for me, tried and tested.

dankoni - do you have aspergers?


----------



## dankoni

^ Have you played WoW before calling it shit? Or are you basing your opinion on your experience with GW?

Do I have aspergers? Some online tests have hinted that I might.


----------



## Tranced

Will you stop that "I need to take everything seriously", socially messed demour with then? You don't need to give a deadpan serious reply to every single post.

No I haven't played wow, but I'm not going to like it considering it's core principles bore me to death. Who said I wasn't assumptious though?


----------



## dankoni

Jeez hostility. I give deadpan serious responses to every post? That's pretty funny. I think my posts concerning date rape, among others, would tend to disagree. Oh well, you admitted you're an assumptuous bastard, and that's enough for me =P.

Wait, is assumptuous even a word? Let's see... Urban Dictionary defines it as:

Assumptuous - to be booty sumptuous. "_That girl is assumptuous_"

Nice. I'm definitely adding that one to my vocabulary!


----------



## Tranced

dankoni said:
			
		

> Wait, is assumptuous even a word? Let's see... Urban Dictionary defines it as:



No, assumptious is though. Urban dictionairy is hardly the best place to look, especially if you're looking for the wrong word.

http://www.answers.com/assumption&r=67

#  The act of taking possession or asserting a claim: assumption of command.
# The act of taking for granted: assumption of a false theory.
# Something taken for granted or accepted as true without proof; a supposition: a valid assumption.
# Presumption; arrogance.


----------



## dankoni

Tranced said:
			
		

> No, assumptious is though. Urban dictionairy is hardly the best place to look, especially if you're looking for the wrong word.



That's fine. Of course I know that assumption is a word. However, I was talking about "assumptious." At first, it appeared that assumptious  was not a word. I now see that it once was used, but is not currently in dictionaries. I just thought that the urban dictionary definition was funny. Didn't you tell me to _not_ take things too seriously? Good job taking your own advice =P.


----------



## XomBi

ummm lvl 56 UD rogue, i play on Drak'thul, the name is Qik, i havnt been on since i cant afford the lame ass expansion pack


----------



## rusk1

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Burning+Blade&n=Swabbie

: >


----------



## Strange.Days

70 Undead Lock- Frostmane- Gorothgara


----------



## cero

Sorry, I had to bring this back.

I want someone to pvp with, I can't do anymore pugging

if you're Kel'Thuzad send me a message, or better yet switch to kel'thuzad if you're not already on it, because it's the best server.

i've got a 70 draenei holy priest on there, formerly shadow, full merc


----------



## LoveStopsDeath

got a 64 mage a 62 mage,39 druid,37 pally,and various others

blackrock
daggerspine
frostmourne
jubi'thos  not playing atm..got enough addictions to deal with *)


----------



## JerryBlunted

hit level 60 with my paladin on malfurion. stayed protection the whole way though. i am going to mainly just do PVP because it doesnt require the massive time/energy investments that raiding does, and because i really dont like the majority of the raiding players i have met (angry nerd springs to mind).


----------



## L2R

i liked it, but it was too much effort for what it's worth 
3/5


----------



## JerryBlunted

update = went holy for healing at lv 70. i'm the top healer in a casual raiding guild now. we're doing T5/ZA at the moment.

i only get 2 nights or so a week to play since i have a new job and girlfriend but if you are on malfurion look me up


----------



## BoredinPgh

Have 2 70's, both on Rivendare Horde US 

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Rivendare&n=Felina

My pally, Holy for PVE (working through T6 content) Ret for PVP

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Rivendare&n=Slashmoo

My shammy, enhance. 

I've been horribly addicted, still am to an extent, but not nearly as much as i was.


----------



## Snowblinded

I play on Executus

Snowbringer, Pally
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Executus&n=Snowbringer

Silenius, Lock
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Executus&n=Silenius

Starting to work my pally into t5 content atm, stopped playng for a while but found a guild that raided late to fit with my work schedule, but now that I have I definitly am getting back into liking it again.


----------



## psychetool

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain what the point of Wow is except to waste massive amounts of time and money?



uh, it's entertaining and fun. why else would you do it ? it's like COCAINE! yum.. anyways...

I recently canceled my account, last month or something, because I was only playing a couple days per week and very little when I did. To me, raids aren't that much fun. I like the interaction of working on quests together, using strategy to beat a boss together and just the social aspect. With raids it's like EVERYBODY DO THIS! NOOO don't do that!!! Left Right Blahhhh it's like the fucking military. It can be fun with a good leader but it just got OLD. Then you just do the same fucking dungeons over and over again for equip. It drives me crazy. Once I topped out at 70 warlock there just wasn't much to do. I had run all the dungeons, most of them on heroic, no new content to explore, it just got old. Once The Lich King comes back I fully expect to reinstate my membership and continue on with my lock. It's going to be a lot of fun!

In the meantime i'll enjoy the summer.


----------



## jimborg

Any gamers (WoW and otherwise, age 21+) in the East TN, USA area shoot me a PM. 

My name is Jim, and I'm a WoW addict ("Hi, Jim"). Just moved back to K-town for grad school (age 26) and curious if anyone with similar interests lives nearby. Hit me up.


----------



## BrahamCracker

LOL when I had to move to the sober floor after a drinking ticket, everyone played this game. There is no game flaming allowed, so I will leave peacefully


----------



## justsomeguy

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Ravenholdt&nunebrood

here i am.  had some trouble couple nights ago in twos with warrior mace stuns....i logged off cussing


----------



## wallyfx

i have not played wow..but if i do im sure giving 5 stars.. well i give 5 anyways lol.. i love mmorpgs..one of the most addictive things evar (at least for me)


----------



## Durim

after seeing the new warrior talents ( so good ) im kind of toying with the idea of coming back to WoW.. i quit when BC came out. someone give me good reasons to not play =(


----------



## shotgunsinthehall

I've got an unopened box, waiting for me...Not sure when I'll have time to devote, but I'm already dreaming up a Gnome Warlock Engineer...Undead Robot Dragons Anyone?

...Wait, does WoW even have Dragons, I'm used to D&D, sorry.


----------



## IntergalacticMagic

I agree with Kul69 100%, minus what he said about EQ- I never have played been exposed to that. 

I gave WOW a 3/5 because it is a pretty solid, balanced, and fun game... until you start noticing a pattern. If you haven't noticed a pattern developing then you are either around level 40, in denial, or not very observant. The entire game is a clock grind.

Play other Blizzard games. WoW is one of their worst.


----------



## pallidamors

Catullus

When I wanted to quit a raging oxycontin habit a few months ago, I invested in suboxone, alcohol, and this game. 

So great for keeping one's mind off drugs...but then again it seems to be an addictive behavior like anything else.


----------



## Jek

Here I am. I know my gear is old, but after about June I took a few month break, came back about 3 weeks ago to get my 300 flyer before the xpac and try the new specs with the last patch. http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Perenolde&n=Jekerdud


----------



## RexHunt

I was in the leading guild on our server for 2 years. It deadset took away part of my life! I can't say the game was bad....it's just so addictive. In the end I kept playing for the social aspect and now have many friends from WoW that I hang around irl.


----------



## Swerlz

I'm in the 2nd best Guild on my server (Dunemaul).. We have started running the older raid instances, like BWL and AQ40, to get our main tank, Thunderfury.

Can't wait for Wraith to come


----------



## m1ntz

WoW is overrated


----------



## souRdieseL

I lost many friends to this devil of a game.


----------



## souRdieseL

It literally consumes lives.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I just started playing today and I love it so far , I see this game taking up vast amounts of my time


----------



## zerograv

I have played and it was a great game. I just didn't have much time for it when I went back to college, so I quit playing for a while. But I need to cut back on some drug usage so I may start playing again


----------



## hazmat

So when I got off work today I decided to go and buy the WoW battle chest so I could get back into the game. I get it installed and think "O.K. a few updates and I'll be playing." Well here I sit 4 hours later still downloading shit and this is only on the basic game, I havent even installed TBC yet!!!!!  Can anybody give me a realistic idea of how long his will take, I assume since I haven't played in about 2 1/2 years and given how long I played for then that I have about...oh.....3 years of updates to do!!! So, any ideas?


----------



## Cyc

WoW is really a great game.

Just to give you an idea of how pimp I was before I stopped playing
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Thunderhorn&n=Galax

^ That is me. My armory profile is still active after almost a year of not logging in. Brings tears to my eyes a little.

My arena best in 2's was 2108.


----------



## justsomeguy

hazmat, it takes a long time lol.  you seem to have installed most of the game from discs which is what i would have recommended.  you can actually download the entire game but hell, its like 20gigs or something.  just go take a walk outside in the sunshine while it loads because you probably won't be seeing it again for a while.  but you said you are getting back in so you should know this


----------



## Jek

^^ What he said. There was a time when I wasn't working, I didn't go outside for a week because of this game. I would spend some time outside before signing in and starting the "catch-up grind" lol.

If WoW was an actual drug, it would be miles above the rest in how addictive it can be.


----------



## angelsmoke

WoLK is great!

New areas are what you'd expect... levelling from 70-80 is very easy but time consuming...

The new Death Knight class though, me likely!! Especially the fact that one of your attacks can heal you - so you can just keep fighting constantly and never have to waste time endlessly first-aiding yourself. Good fun.


----------



## Primal365

*Anyone play World of Warcraft currently*

All the threads bout this game I found were very old so I wanted to know if anyone plays still. I know TBC sucked but wrath brought it back. Much more fun way beter end game, bind on account items to make having Alts fun, and real pvp. Plus the new expansion coming out called Cataclysm appeares to be amazing so if you quit come back for this expansion. They are blowing up the world in a very literal way.


But anyways if you play on Aiere peak us server post your toon's name and we can play. I am an 80 death knight but I also have alts ranging from 13 to a 55.


----------



## Cyc

I was a TBC player. A very, very hardcore and high ranked TBC player. I quit a few months before Wrath was released.

I'll likely be coming back for Cataclysm, although I'm not sure what sort of time commitment I'll be able to give. It will also depend on the release dates of DiabloIII and SCII and how much I like those games.

Also, after raiding with a world top 100 guild, I'm not sure how well I'm going to tolerate raiding from the ground up again.

Finally, I'd rather have a root canal than find arena partners at the 2200+ levels. People don't understand that you can't just slap two high ranked players together and have them win every match. Even if you have experience 2200+, you're still going to plateau at 1800, then 1900, then 2000... It takes weeks of strategy and communication to be the best. Too many people expect instant results and don't understand the amount of work required. It's easy to point fingers when you're not winning, but synergy comes at a high price.


----------



## Methlehem

Primal365 said:


> All the threads bout this game I found were very old so I wanted to know if anyone plays still. I know TBC sucked but wrath brought it back. Much more fun way beter end game, bind on account items to make having Alts fun, and real pvp. Plus the new expansion coming out called Cataclysm appeares to be amazing so if you quit come back for this expansion. They are blowing up the world in a very literal way.
> 
> 
> But anyways if you play on Aiere peak us server post your toon's name and we can play. I am an 80 death knight but I also have alts ranging from 13 to a 55.



I've been away for a few months now.  I'm excited for the release of Cataclysm, but I doubt I'll be able to do any serious endgame raiding with my current Internet connection.  I might have to keep it simple and just do the five and ten man content.

What time zone is Aerie Peak, and which faction are you there?


----------



## Jackal

I play on a bulgarian private server.

59 affliction lock and a 58 DK. it's pretty blizzlike. I have played the official one too and may well again.

I started the warlock in September.


----------



## Jackal

Make that a 66 'lock and a 61dk.


----------



## Ansem

i got a 63 dk on forgotten coast, bleubull if your on the server.


----------



## Vaej

ive played since vanilla wow, raided in best guild on server in vanilla then game just got boring with TBC, WOLK is the biggest waste of time, all you need to do is heroics and your completely geared, no point to the game anymore, its a family game, not a skilled game anymore.


----------



## Cyc

Well said Vaej. When they stopped rewarding hardcore players they should've just sold the game rights to Disney.


----------



## Captaindammit

i have a prot pally on aman'thul. i'm really tired of the game and probably going to sell him since ICC is out and he is more than ready for it.


Got $300 for the last guy i sold.


----------



## CallMeGod.

I phailed bigtime and started playing again yesterday, should I kill myself now?


----------



## Cyc

Only if you threw a Mohawk grenade.


----------



## CallMeGod.

I might have hahaha


----------



## klkl

pvp in BC was best - slow and gradual, lots of swaps/ccs were involved that really let good players differentiate themselves

classic is second best, just because:

wotlk pvp is retarded, too bursty and takes little strategy. players who can barely press 5 buttons can get gladiator.

the game is in a very bad state right now, but I have my hopes up for cataclysm, for which blizzard has promised:
“Health pools will be much larger in Cataclysm and healing will be lower. That should help address some of the overly binary feel of PvP and PvE encounters.

You’ll still be able to kill people as well as be able to heal them. The pace will just be a little slower and both healing and killing should require more than 1-2 buttons.”
aka a return to BC-like pvp pace/gameplay. fingers crossed.


----------



## Cyc

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought TBC pvp was extremely well done.


----------



## Swerlz

I was a hardcore raider during vanilla and TBC.. not so much now during wraith, but i still play. I play on Dunemaul. I have an 80 mage and an 80 DK.

PVP during TBC was great. You had to work for your gear. Now it's just handed to you so everyone is "equal". Well I say fuck that noise. bitches can QQ all they want, I won't stop the niggabeatdown when that BE pally comes roflin' towards me


----------



## Layzee

i recently started playing again, was a pretty casual raider throughout the whole history of wow..  quit after clearing TOC and hopped on again for ICC but  i think im over wow.. less enjoyable everytime i play


----------



## BB317

I have 4 80's atm. lock, druid, rogue, hunter. bouncing between Medivh and Alterac Mountains realms. Wrath is a fucking joke. Made people lazy at raiding. They wipe once and start leaving group and stuff. Badge system is a joke. All I do is arena, and even that is broken. I really hope that Cata can revive pvp some. I've been playing for 3 years now and I still loved TBC pvp the best (i played a slsl lock lol) Cheers!


----------



## Cyc

Warrior, druid, rogue 3's was probably the most fun I've ever had at a game in my life. 

/me MS Warrior.

/played (you don't want to know)

Let's just say I hit 2200, and for a small part of my life, I felt like I was on top of the world. It was a fucking rush.


----------



## Kuzo03

*.*

I play a BE Holy / Disc Priest on the Venture Co server (US). Got my first piece of t10 yesterday


----------



## skinnylegz

I'm surprised there isn't a thread for WoW already.  Do no Bluelighters play World of Warcraft?  This is really the only computer game I play, along with an occasional map on Counter-Strike.

I play on the Vashj PVP server under the name "Skinnylegz" if anyone cares to play with me.  I have a 47 Undead Rogue, but I am about to create an alternate character so if you care to play with me, we can quest together while I am leveling up 

-legz


----------



## Bella Figura

There's already a few Warcraft threads, this'll probably get merged.

To answer your question I'm on the Alonsus server, have a lvl80 Orc Lock epic geared was going to start raiding soon but dont know if i can be bothered and a lvl64 Death Knight I just started playing


----------



## angelsmoke

There was a WoW Thread in here at some point, was a while ago though so maybe it got pruned.

YES I play WoW, on EU-Aszune. My main is a mage (80), though I love my death knight (78). Crawling up the levels with a Warlock (33) too, hard going.

I need to go in some dungeons. I avoided them all the way through the game -- and now it's the end of the game and there's nowhere to go but raiding. Annoyingly, my mage sucks and for some reason everyone seems to hate death knights. Ahhh, it's a hard life!


----------



## MistaJeff

I started playing wow in 2004. I also played the burning crusade for a bit. I loved it when I was a young teenager but I also didn't have any friends at my school at the time. It's not something I would play now but it quite the adventure back in the day. I'll admit I was pretty addicted for a few summers.


----------



## Care

I am a former WoW addict, here is my story.

Started playing when I was 17, about the same time I started smoking weed. Te two pastimes meshed beautifully and I was soon neglecting important things (girlfriend,job, friends) to indulege in my favorite pastime. Initially i played a shaman on a server with a friend of mine and got up to lvl58 a few months after game launch.

So my friend and I decide to transfer to a pvp realm, where I make a shaman and level him to 60. Raided with a top5 guild on that server and had a lot of fun. I leveled a hunter 60 in the meantime. Eventually all of my RL friends gravitated towards suramar server and so did I.

So I abandoned my three max lvl characters on other realms to play elsewhere. I leveled a war t 70 for BC, and followed with a shaman and a hunter. I was in the top raiding guild on the server for 8 months straight and the top geared shaman on suramar for most of that time. My account is now inactive with like 14k gold in the bank.

After that I have come back to play briefly, only for pvp. The highest rating I ever got was 2220 or something on a 3v3 team which at that time was like top couple % in the BG. I've had many other teams be close to that rating aswell but never quite made gladiator, many duelist titles. 

So in the end:
6 top lvl characters
top 2% of all pvpers on cyclone US
endless hours I wish I could get back.

/end nerdrant


----------



## Jackal

I have a 69 AFF/Dem Undead 'lock on the Spermik private server(blizzlike). He's one evil horde bastard%)

Total playing time of 13 days and 16 hours to get him there, where I more or less stopped to concentrate on duelling and raiding.

Not played since the end of November as I have been really busy and don't have a home internet connection at this time.


----------



## blacktusk

I played WoW at release and had a great time. Had a 60 UD frost mage with full tier 1 and a few tier 2 pieces. Level an orc warrior to 60 and started maintanking for the guild and got about half of tier 1. Left all that for my level 19 orc hunter twink which I had easily the most fun i've ever had on. Burning crusade got released, I played it with my mage to 70, got a netherdrake and what not then stopped playing. How is the new WoW, as far as I know all my friends that played with me have grown out of it and moved on. I was thinking of coming back for this new expansion (cataclysm?). Not sure if its worth it or not, I used to spend A LOT of time playing and had some of my best MMO experiences on it.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

skinnylegz said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a thread for WoW already.  Do no Bluelighters play World of Warcraft?



The Video Game Index Page

Gives us video game: World of Warcraft (Mac/PC)


The search function yields 27 hits for 'warcraft' in this forum alone, of which at least half are relevant.


----------



## Primal365

I still play. I am on US server aiere peak. I have an 80 human dl and am geared into toc10 man. I Aldo have four others around leve 60. Ñame is jakeydk if anyone wants to play


----------



## Oxydation

I play very rarely anymore.  I'm the famous traveling Deathknight 'Cheapwowgold'.

A non-chinese, chinese, gold-farmer.  Oh, and PvPer.


----------



## Tunnelfission

To much gaming makes me wish I had a second life just to game out on...sadly my body gets very malaise when I sit around to much, and I have`nt really invested the time I used to into gaming. back in 2005-2006 WoW was my world though. never was to good at it, but it sure was entertaining, something about the animation, the variety the colors. very attractive game.

had a level 52 shaman and a 42 rogue.

good times!


----------



## Dankness6669

recovering addict, have had huge urges to play lately. i had (have) a level 52 rogue and a 36 pally.


----------



## creampuffwar

Anyone on Deathwing-us server?


----------



## pallidamors

^i used to be but it was when i first played wow, and i got ganked too many times. then i went to alterac mountain server, but my character is deleted now =/


----------



## creampuffwar

Ah yeah, the downside of pvp. Atleast, when you get to the higher levels you can gank all the nubs, cackle madly, and pay it back. Otherwise, pvp servers wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Appendages

US - Scarlet Crusade. 80 shaman, 80 warrior.


----------



## LuGoJ

played for a while but I was raised on full loot/unrestricted pvp so I got bored pretty quick. If they opened a PVP server without rules where players dropped all items upon being killed, I would play in a heartbeat.


----------



## TrippingBallzz

Don't play anymore, but was on the Alonsus server with a lvl80 priest.


----------



## xorcistxx

anyone play on us-uldam?


----------



## skinnylegz

Anyone on here play?  I could have swore that there was a WoW thread on BL before, but since I didn't see it here I decided to create one myself.

I currently play on *Spirestone* under the name *Deadhed*.  I'm a* Level 9 Human Rogue* as I just started playing again this week.  I work Monday - Friday from 9am to 5pm, so my time to play is usually from 7pm-11pm or 12am EST.

The game has changed a lot since I used to play.  I have a few high level horde toons from when I used to play last year, but this is my first time playing Alliance.  My brother transferred one of his toons over to Spirestone and I figured I'd join em.  We kind of work opposite schedules though so it's hard for us to level together, so if anyone wants to level with me, catch me on *Spirestone* under the name *Deadhed*.


----------



## ambigroove

I play somewhat on Grizzly Hills and Nagrand.   Used to raid during BC and Wrath but not anymore.


----------



## Grondelduck

Had been playing casually since vanilla, but aside from a brief time in TBC I couldn't ever find the time for raiding due to studies and a steady relationship. Had still been playing on and off till this present time and managed to level my hunter to 85 after a long time, but I found myself less interested in the game and cancelled my sub. It was a great game in the past though, had lot's of fun times with it and even ended up gaining some IRL friends over it who I still visit twice a year even though they live in sweden


----------



## Cyc

Long time since I updated this thread.

I'm taking a break right now, but I'll go over my WoW relationship in  a bit of detail. 

1-60 - Dwarf Rogue (vanilla) - Progression: ZG/MC/BWL (2nd boss) - quit
1-70 - Human Warrior (TBC) Progression: SSC/TK/BT/Hyjal/Sunwell (4th boss) - 3's rating: 2101 - quit
1-80 - Tauren Druid (WotLK) Progression: Missed Naxx/Uld completely. Beat ICC on normal, and got all but 3 bosses down on heroic 10-man - quit
1-85 - Tauren Druid (TBC) Progression: Came about a month before 4.2, so haven't done any heroics. BoT/BWD completed. Firelands 4/7. 3's rating: 1650. Rated BGs: 1750

Currently thinking of quitting. I really enjoy arena and rated BGs, but nobody seems to have the stamina to play competitively, and I don't have the patience to find people willing to put the time and effort in.


----------



## malakaix

I do miss this games early days..

I was in a hardcore raiding guild for most of Vanilla, reached the four horseman in Naxxramas 40man before TBC arrived, couldn't defeat them. The whole 'clean slate' that came with TBC discouraged alot of people in the guild, and i didn't have as much time for raiding as i use too.. but i still did dungeon runs and grinded reputation. I quit in the early months of WotLK.. i came back briefly to check out cataclysm but it was just for the purpose of leveling. I've never had as much fun in any game as i did in the early years of WoW..

I guess i'll keep an eye out on Blizzards next MMO project in development


----------



## Care

Havent played this game for about 8 months and im not planning on ever starting again. Great game, but it has stolen (literally) hundreds of days of my life and I do not posses the capacity to play it casually. Here is my history.

Orc SHaman (healer for raids ele for pvp) on Warsong-US in vanilla. Progressed to Twin Emps in the #4 (at our peak) guild on the server(very very competitive server in vanilla) before we disbanded late in Vanilla. I was an absolute terror in BG's and ran with the horde honor farming group. Geared ele shamans were so win in Vanilla.

Switched to  Nelf Warrior on SUramar-US for BC, this was by far my favorite time in WoW. I changed servers to play with real life friends, and our guild was legit, we were #2 on the server and I was the main tank for our progression through Kara/Gruuls/Serpent Shrine/Tempest Keep. We got to Vasjh (pre nerf) before the world first kill on her, failed horribly and disbanded. I then Started playing a Dranei Shaman and was a healer in the #1 guild on the server. Progressed through Black Temple and Hyjal and got server firsts on every boss in the instances. I was the best geared shaman on the server for quite some time. Were were #1 in progression in Sunwell before we failed on Muru, at which point me and the other resto shaman quit raiding, causing the guild to fall apart. If you raided with a top guild in TBC you know how important chain heal was in high level raids, so losing 2 well geared shamans pretty much nailed the coffin shut for the rest of the guild. I still feel kinda bad about it.

During this time I also got into arenas, which is when the real addiciton set in. I was 2100+ in 2's and 3's on many many different teams on my shaman. And 1800+ on 2's and 3's on my warrior. I was in 5's teams aswell, but never managed to get enough solid players to get over 2k.

I was also big into twinking at this time. I had a lvl 29 rogue that was fully twinked and would srsly 2 shot people that didnt have twink gear. But the most beast twink (and probably the most powerful character I ever played, relative to the level) was my 39 warlock. I had somewhere around 3000hp and 350 spellpower at lvl 39 due to a glitch in the mining profession that gave me about 1000 extra life at lvl 39, plus fully maxed out spellpower enchants. I would use my 3 DoTs and pretty much anyone would die by the end of their duration. I also had 2 friends with twink healers so when they were with me I could literally camp the entire horde team at their spawn, pretty fucked up, but thats how I rolled in WoW. My old harddrive had multiple screenshots of my lock with like 70+ killing blows in WSG.

I quit playing at the end of BC, and of course relapsed when lich king came out.

By lich king pretty much all the old raiding guilds had transfered servers, and in my opinion the recycled content they started putting out in that expansion was really crap, So I pretty much did only areans (plus they nerfed twink enchants... sooo pissed). SHaman were nerfed to shit in early Wotlk, so I rerolled pali and ended up getting duelist on him with 2300+ rating in 2's and also 2200+ in 3's. Tried playing my warrior, but they were shit compared to DK's so that was pretty frustrating, couldnt find a decent healer to play with me so never did very well there. Quit towards the end of Wotlk.

My second relapse (surprise surprise) happened when cata came out. I liked the leveling zones, but really disliked the dumbing down of raiding, and PVE in general, so once again I pretty much did only arenas. Burst damage was way too low in cata and I lost interest fasr, despite being on some of the top pvp teams in the battlegroup.

Never managed to make gladiator, which was my ultimate goal in WoW, but overall I was well known and generally considered one of the best players on my server. It was fun while it lasted, but im done with that game and I hope to god I never get sucked in again.

At the end I had a level 85 druid, warrior, paladin, shaman and mage.


----------



## aanallein

Wow in Vanilla ate a good year of my life. Was the 2nd tank in my guild, top guild on server, got world 10th C'thun kill or something ridiculous like that (did I mention we had pubs in our first C'thun and Twin Emps kills? lol). Was basically the most geared warrior on the server.. had every item imaginable up to rank 12 gear (was going for rank 14 but got Ashkandi, Axe of Sundered Bone, Crulshuruk, and Conquerers head/shoulders/chest so that made ranks 13/14 worthless). Ran with the guild pvp group and basically dominated for weeks and weeks on end.. Ended up getting super frustrated after wiping for 3 days on Thaddius. Between the server and client lag due to the +/- polarity buff and people that simply couldn't figure out what side to go on wiping the raid endlessly, myself and several guildmates left the server and went to a new guild. Realized when I got there that I was just over the entire game and raiding altogether so quit cold turkey and sold my account. Nearly killed the old guild in the process but they rallied, brought in some new people, and downed Thaddius/4horse/LichKing after a few weeks of regearing I think. I feel bad about it because all in all they were a really cool group of people (aside from some of the tards we had to deal with but w/e) but I was done with the game and had no desire to play anymore after that final night of attempts on Thaddius. Just couldn't justify staying up til 2am with 30-40 minute ress and rebuff cycles anymore.  

Played a rogue to first tier of content in BC just to experience the xpac (lvl'd to 70 and played all dungeons once), then quit. Played a paladin from 0-80 then all the way through ICC Sepheroth pub tanking the entire way (took 3 days played total no joke). Played through latest xpac to 85, ran all the dungeons once, then quit. Game is perpetually being dumbed down and made a gear grind fest with very little heart to it anymore. The final xpac has gotta be the nail in the coffin.. being able to level from 80-85 in nearly one sitting was such a joke.


----------



## belarki

Oh man I both loved and loathed this game. I played it pretty heavily back when I was a student and had the time to kill. Raided seriously in vanilla and TBC, helped run a guild, had top level (70 at the time?) rogue, warlock, hunter and warrior, all decked out in epics and/or gladiator gear (Dragonmaw Alliance) man that shit's embarassing >.< Was a lot of fun playing with my partner at the time & helping her level, pvp and raid but I am so glad I quit. I also went cold turkey and just gave away my account to a guildy. 



			
				aanallein said:
			
		

> I feel bad about it because all in all they were a really cool group of people ...



Yeh the social aspect of the game makes it ten times as addictive. You know it's a bad thing when you feel obligated to be online for the sake of a comptuer game and are neglecting real life.

I just couldn't bring myself to play another MMORPG now. I tried LOTRO for a little while but the novelty wore off *fast*.


----------



## aanallein

Yeah I'm going to give Starwars, the old republic a shot but I'm not going to obsess over it. I've found a happy medium in my life after some years of obsessive gaming where I can play for a bit every few days, not stress, and actually enjoy the time spent playing.


----------



## Care

I have some ex-SWG (star wars galaxy) players as friends in real life and they get a boner every time this game gets mentioned. I for one am done with MMO's but Bioware does make amazing games so I'd imagine this will be well made. Bioware is especially good at creating player driven story and dialouge so if thats what you like in an MMORPG then I think this game will be where its at.


----------



## Grondelduck

After not having played for quite some time its really starting to itch again. The thing keeping me back is the fact that I probably won't be able to combine it with my studies  Even at a casual level the game still requires quite a bit of time in order to be successful at whatever you attempt. If the looking for raid-function is a viable option I might give it a shot though. Being bound by steady raid-times simply isn't an option now.


----------



## AFA

its a decent game but i recon once u hit 80 or 85 twice u begin to relised its just poop


----------



## Ksa

<censored by user (profile compromised)>


----------



## b4rd

i give it three stars. I believe it is not that much fun . it is just a big time lapse. 

SWTOR is going to SHIT alllll overrrrrrrrrrrrrr wow.


----------



## Captaindammit

b4rd said:


> i give it three stars. I believe it is not that much fun . it is just a big time lapse.
> 
> SWTOR is going to SHIT alllll overrrrrrrrrrrrrr wow.




I thought so too, but its really not that fun. all the quests are still standard mmo quests (collect 15, go kill 20, examine blah blah) except now you basically have to go through a 15 minute cutscene explaining why you have to go do that before each quest..


----------



## Stiffeno

*9 month hiatus from World of Warcraft*

After 9 months of not playing ive just started to play again. Anyone who knows me and happens to play here are my details:

I play on the Realm Barthilas (which is an Oceanic PVP i believe), my character name is: Khealingyou on allience side (its a shadow/disc priest at level 45...get it Khealingyou, killingyou/healingyou lol).

I have some level 85s (the max level) but i dont play them.

My other main i play is a level 63 deathknight on Allience, named LucaBraso on the realm Kaz'goroth (not Khaz'gorath) which is an Oceanic PVE realm. I will be switching between these 2 the most. And somes play my warlock on horde side of Gundrak named Nerffear.


----------



## JoshE

^ Hey man, this is probably more suited for our Sports & Gaming forum so ill move it over there to the WOW thread.

Aus Social --> Sports & Gaming.


----------



## Liminality

Rated 3 Stars

Played religiously from the beginning, but quit a year ago as WotLK drew to a close. The community just keeps getting worse, and as a result, the game just keeps getting easier. Nothing is an achievement anymore, hence the implementation of "achievements". Everyone has epics, mounts, titles. It's turned into a game of who has the most time, rather than skill and teamwork.

Loved BC raiding, especially sunwell. Back then i would've easily rated it 5 stars, took up SO much of my time, day and night.

Don't have my account activated anymore, but still play my level 85 on my brothers account occasionally. Everything can be pugged these days, gets boring after a couple of hours. 

(Sorry for hating on wow, probably because now that i don't play i don't know what to do. Feeling very lost this last year without it. haha  )


----------



## Candy_Raver

5 Stars, I have been playing this game for one year, I play on average between 60-70 hours per week. 

I have 13 characters, 10 of them are at least level 75, 7 of them are level 85s. 3 of the decked out in epic tier raid gear, 2 of them decked out in epic PvP gear. 

I play on the US-RP (Role Playing) realm Moon Guard. Yes there's a role playing aspect of the game, as there's more stuff to do than ganking other players or slaying dragons. 

Is it addictive? I don't deny that, but a 15 dollar subscription fee per month is FAR cheaper going on a two week drug binge. 

-PLUR


----------



## Normski

I played from launch to the first tier of Cataclysm. It really was an awesome game up until WoTLK was released, later on though I had more fun playing the auction house than raiding. Gave up the game completely when I hit 5 million gold :D

I play Rift now, the top tier of raiding in that is fairly challenging although outside of raiding there's not much worth bothering to log on for.


----------



## hiphophippy

I only play MMOs for a month or two at a time. I thought about getting into Eve online and being a privateer to piss people off though. 

Oh and WoW sucks.


----------



## Normski

hiphophippy said:


> I only play MMOs for a month or two at a time. I thought about getting into Eve online and being a privateer to piss people off though.
> 
> Oh and WoW sucks.


 I wouldn't bother if you aren't going to dedicate a serious amount of time to it, although it's much less hardcore than it used to be it still takes quite a while to get anywhere in Eve


----------



## D's

so i started playing this game, have level 36 beast mastery night elf hunter on pvp server dragonmaw or something, if anyone plays add me, awalls2@aum.edu




awwsnap im 3rd lolol


----------



## D's

took a funny screenshot lol





anyone else got some funny wow stuff 2 add?.. i feel like the only one (besides wombat) that plays this.
awesome game if u ask me


----------



## shimazu

wow back when I played you had like a 1/3rd of that many abilities at that level. Some of the icons I recognize and they defintely used to be higher up until you got them. Like Aspect of the Pack was at 40, and Feign Death at 30.

and there were no quest markers on the world map, you used to have to download this addon that enabled map coordinates, then look up the quest on a website like Thottbot or Allakhazam and hope someone commented with the coords. Or just go by the vague as shit quest descriptions.

Now its just like

Press M
oh I go there


----------



## TheAppleCore

Well, I decided to see what the hubbub was all about. Bought a subscription, and leveled a rogue to 45, entirely via questing. I must say that questing in WoW is probably the most mindless and banal gaming I've ever done in my life. There is simply no challenge whatsoever. As much as I love the aesthetic of the universe Blizzard has crafted for that game, and as much as I love RPGs in general, my character is not a "hero" if he gets that title by sleepwalking through his journeys.

So, I'm trying a new approach. I rolled a mage, and once I hit level 10, I'm going to play almost exclusively PvP. Should be a fair bit more engaging. I'm just sad that the game is now going to primarily take place in instances... I really liked the idea of adventuring in WoW's vast, rather beautiful, cohesive world. Once the game becomes a series of repetitive, isolated battlegrounds, as opposed to a sprawling land and seas, it loses a huge part of the MMORPG magic.

Maybe I'll try Warhammer Online. Too bad nobody plays that game.


----------



## shimazu

also I see hunters dont use mana anymore, about damn time

and WoW used to be like that before LFG and Battleground Queues and all that time saving stuff theyve implemented.

It went from you would have to physically walk to the Battleground entrance (like for WSG alliance went to Ashenvale and horde went to Barrens), to you could join by talking to a battlemaster in a capital city, to you could join from anywhere via one hotkey and a mouse click.

Waiting outside BGs was so entertaining too on a PVP server, people would queue up then go wander towards the other sides camp while waiting for a match to start (before X server bgs that is) and there was always a lot of duels going on near the portal.

And the dungeons used to be a lot harder too. Now its just like gather a bunch of mobs and AoE the shit out of them. You used to actuall have to use CC and somewhat plan out what you were about to do.

I probably liked PvP on my shammy the best and raiding on my resto druid the best. Somethig about gettig a crit heal on the MT right before he was about to go down just made my dick twitch


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

WOW is for sure one of the best games ever created. Just look at how people can get so sucked into it despite the cost. I'd rather not, though.


----------



## shimazu

WoW was a smash hit because the IP was perfect for an MMO, it didnt require a fast computer to run respectably, and it came out at the same time that High speed internet was really taking off. I couldn even get a copy when it first came out, it was sold out like across the board. Blizzard didnt have nearly enough servers but that is a good problem to have rather than too many servers IMO.

Back when Naxx first came out was when it was at its best IMO. Gear actually meant something, so when you saw a guy with the leg 2h mace from MC (cant remember the name of it, was god mode for enhance shammys tho) or Thunderfury or the epic Hunter Bow, you knew that person was good. You knew the other factions good players and shitty players. 

Now its just like the game world is a giant lobby with people waiting for queues to fight random people on other servers for points to spend on gear. And if you wanted to do the quests you level so fast its pointless to do most of them. I used to quasi-speed level accounts and the fastest I ever got to 60 was four days played and some change. I have no idea how fast you could do it now, but it would probably be like 1/3rd of that


----------



## malakaix

As sad as it may seem to many, the early years of WoW we're some of the most memorable for me; the golden years. It was most likely entirely circumstantial that these years were some of the best years of my life.. and WoW was simply what occupied that time. 

It's amazing how much has changed since I stopped playing, I think I would agree with anyone starting now that the game is utter shit and but a former shell of it's self; but I admire it's persistence after 7 or more years.

My most memorable moment would probably have to have been our guild getting the server first kill of Nefarion in BWL. The community of WoW back then was very strong, the very second you killed a boss the news would spread like wildfire across the entire realm; friends and strangers would send you PM's of congratulations and in PVP you would earn fierce reputations amongst your server before it was cross-realm. It was quite intimate in the early days which I think really propelled WoWs popularity forward, but with a rising player base it simply wasn't sustainable..

I have mass nostalgia for it


----------



## D's

oh man, WoW has changed a lot since 'vanilla', tons more quest that give shit that you can actully put to good use, dungeons are fun till you get the one noob that pulls almost every baddy(and not the tank that pulled)! You get %ustice points now for doing dungons, which you can use later to get PvE shit, same with raids/conquest points, and BG's give honor points.
I've got a few levels since, but to prove that BG's are fun, fucking first place!




So yea, this game costs $ to play per month.. %ust like runescape, or anyother RPG thats worth playing and with tons i mean tons of other players! well not to the point of over crowded, but you get the idea.. 
I'll ping for a random BG, or dungeon and less then 5mins I'm killing shit. Also you can fly a motherfucking dragon, I don't know of to many games where you can fly a fucking dragon,and cool dragons. some are see thru,while others are all evil looking.
I'm on the PvP server Dragonmaw,you can still do PvE on the server if thats your fancy. If anyone that used to play that wants to give WoW a shot again before MOP drops let me know/PM me your email and I'll send you a scroll of resurrection where you get free game time, plus character transfers etc. to the server that I'm on.
hell if we get enough players we can start a "Bluelight" guild lol.
Oh wanted to add that there are a lot more battlegrounds/arenas to choose from, like tons,(some where you can drive like a tank type thing and blow shit up)added more dungeons, and of course purple/greens and the notorious orange gear.
so cmon, $15 a month aint shit.

@ Applecore, yea questing does suck @ times.. I reccomend to anyone that plays wow download "Zygors Guide",look for it on TPB.. tells you how to hit lvl 85 in a week doing only quests, and the good quests, not the shitty ones.


----------



## Care

Tied for first with less damage done and more deaths than the other guy, but who's counting.



God im such an asshole when it comes to this game.


----------



## D's

Care said:


> Tied for first with less damage done and more deaths than the other guy, but who's counting.
> 
> 
> 
> God im such an asshole when it comes to this game.


fuxking h4x


----------



## shimazu

WSG was the best BG since they changed AV to a set time limit.

I remember when the BGs were bracketed like 21-30, 31-40, etc, druids would absolutely destroy the level 30 bracket with travel form. Almost unstoppable as a flag carrier at that level. Only thing close was a shamans ghost wolf, but that was a tad not as good because druids could shift out of travel form and lose all movement slowing effects.

Yeah I could talk about this shit all day but I really couldnt see myself ever playing it again. Its just different now


----------



## malakaix

Hah WSG was great with a premade team.. You could clean up victory points with a couple of minutes; we usually queued WSG when there was under 10 of our team on or we needed badges for point turn-ins. 

It reached a point where the other team would just afk in the base if they were versing us because it was more efficient to lose quickly and requeue then fight and drag out an inevitable loss. So much ego in those games but man I miss those days lol

The honor ladder was perhaps the most insane element of WoW, the grind of all grinds that could only be achieved if there was cooperation between players on the server as there could only be one GM or HWL on the server at any given time, I only made it to rank 11 Commander.. in retrospect it was fucking rediculous.


----------



## whynaught

This game used to be sooo fun, now it's boring as hell


----------



## Cyc

I loved, loved, loved Arathi Basin.

I'm exalted on that map with my warrior and anyone who knows BG's will know that's a lot of AB.

Rated BGs and arena would be the only thing I could think of that might draw me back into playing again. PVE is gay as hell now. It's for kids and casuals.

The highest endgame PVE content used to have gear that was slightly better for PVP, but they even took that away. This game is so homogenous now.


----------



## Lysis

I......think I'm going back after the xpac. SOOO ASHAMED.

I'm on Smolderthorn, and I'm kinda a well known troll on there. LOL I'm on a PVP server too, because PVE servers are for pansies. 

The only thing I'm afraid of is getting addicted to the grind again. I used to get up at 5am just to do dailies for gold. But, WoW definitely has a longer lifespan than Diablo. I finished Diablo, and now the only reason I play is to play with some friends on Ventrilo and just run through an Act for shits and giggles. One of the guys fucking procs for almost 1million in damage. Sheesh.

I haven't done anything after the burning crusade, so I'm thinking about going back after my vacay. I love raiding, but TBC killed the game and made it more for casuals.


----------



## Cyc

Really? For me, TBC was actually a pretty hardcore expansion. They still had attunements, which meant you had to complete the prior dungeon before advancing. It had Karazhan which was just difficult enough, and an amazing launchpad into the higher game content, and they hadn't gotten lazy by recycling endgame content into 10 and 25-man raids, and regular and heroic mode. Only 5-man dungeons which was fine.

Other things I liked about TBC (and prior)

- You had to actually form your own parties, which was part of the social aspect of the game (MMO)

- You had to actually see the content, which gave the dungeons context before just zoning in and facerolling through them (RPG)

- Like I mentioned before and can't stress this enough, there was *linear progression* which gave players a sense of ongoing accomplishment, from 5-man Ramparts to 25-man Sunwell. 

- You actually had to app to progression guilds to see the endgame content, which made it that much more special when you and your teammates got to see new content for the first time.

Blizzard tells me that I am living in the past. On the forums they like to call it "nostalgia syndrome" or "rose-colored glasses" - but that doesn't pass the smell test. The fact is, the changes made after TBC completely watered down the progression aspect of PVE and removed a lot of the social obligations, which affected the gameplay considerably.

The only change made that I love since TBC has been rated battlegrounds.


----------



## aanallein

Vanilla was simply the best. MC to BWL to AQ40 to Nax with the PVP grind on the side.. fucking crack cocaine has nothing on the level of addiction I embraced.


----------



## malakaix

Lysis said:


> I love raiding, but TBC killed the game and made it more for casuals.



Yeah TBC essentially split up our raiding guild while we were still progressing through 40 man Naxxramas once people invited to the beta realized the level 61 greens were better then the level 60 epics from Naxx, so that was a shame... 

Raiding ended for me after Vanilla, I took TBC at a much for casual pace because I became disenchanted that everything essentially started again from a clean slate; but I know what you mean about waking up early to play lol. I use to get up at 5am to raid because of the time difference between America and Australia.. lol raiding in the winter mornings with a blanket wrapped around me and a heater next to me, freezing my fingers off while moving our way through a dungeon.. lol so worth it


----------



## KhyaBean

DarthMom said:


> *groans* world of warcrack is absolutely addicting, according to my husband, who I last spoke to about a month ago, the day before he got it.



Learn to play, you'll get to spend time with him killing dragons and shit. Fun stuff.



DarthMom said:


> It's like an online version of DnD, I would say, but I haven't played it, so don't really know.



No.


----------



## shimazu

Every Role Playing game take something from DnD

Kara was one if the best raids IMO. My guild was stuck on Moroes (however you spell it) for like a straight month because our ccers kept fucking up. The opera event was pretty cool too. Not to mention the easiest "boss" ever in the Chess Event


----------



## malakaix

Yeah Moroes was difficult to begin with; I think he was nerfed later on.. the chess event afterwards was like the reward for having to deal with him lol

Was definitely one of the best raids I've ever done; opera event was so much fun


----------



## shimazu

It sucks being a healer in raids because people would do the stupidest things playing a dps class (aka, not my priority to heal) and then bitch about how they didnt get healed. Like dont run into the AoE that was called out 8 seconds in advance trying to jump one or two spots on the dps meters because you got a shitty raid spec. 

The Curator boss was pretty sick too, our warlocks would time Curse of Doom for when he was about to Evocate and youd see some pretty big numbers.


----------



## Droppersneck

lol


----------



## D's

atleast we still have stables...............,........................................


----------



## D's

update: blizzard released a new patch for WoW, its a lot different now, there are no talent tree's, you choose 1 skill out of 3 per 20 levels?or so, then when MoP drops you will get the fancy lvl 90 talent(s).


----------



## D's

got first place, even tho we lost, sad when the hunter does more healing then the holy pally


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Played from alpha through vanilla. Then quit. Waste of life.


----------



## D's

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Played from alpha through vanilla. Then quit. Waste of life.


lol ur mad cuz u sucked at the game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol ok, way to rationalize.


----------



## D's

im sorry that you sucked so bad that you had to quit the game. i hear that ''My Little Pony" is coming out with a game, imo you should invest into that or Alt+f4 to build you WoW rep up.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Or day your going to realize how much precious time your wasting staring at a screen. God speed


----------



## shimazu

If it werent for WoW and Battlefield 2 I would have never gotten into computers.

Its sad too see both of those titles being turned into another once-a-year release the same shit a la Madden series.


----------



## malakaix

I don't know how anything can be a waste of time, it's such a silly western concept.

If your enjoying yourself then it was well spent.. it's entirely subjective.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ True. But, in some cases, it may be equally or more enjoyable to do something productive, than to play a video game. In which case, gaming would indeed be a waste of time.


----------



## D's

i've been playing it, already level 90. MoP is pretty fun until the horde fucking gank you on every quest you do, because both horde and alliance share quest zones so it could be you vs 10horde or 1 horde vs 10 alliance depending if your on a pvp server or not.

they added new battlegrounds, and all kinds of new shit. worth checking out if your into RPGs...


----------



## Sleek65

*World of Warcraft...who is still venturing Azeroth!?*

Didnt see any threads based on WoW so i decided to start one. I consider myself a WoW veteran. I started playing in October of 04 or 05. It was Halloween time so everything was themed spooky. I remember how mystical it felt to start playing a cool game like this. I was around 14 at the time maybe. I remember playing Wc3 for a while and i remember watching.the first release of.game play on youtube before wow came out. I told my mom to get it for me for Xmas. But amazon was back ordered months so i waited and end up forgeting about it until.one.day i came across the box and installed it.

I took a few breaks in my wow career. But this time im.making a big come back. I quit during firelands content so i was a active raider in.wotlk. Im in the process of building a excellent gaming computer. (just need cpu, ram, gpu, and os)

Anyone else still addicted/interested in Wow. I would.love to hear your experiences!


----------



## D's

Bump



lol
If anyone finds themselves playing this game shoot me a PM.
I have a pvp character on Dragonmaw 
And a pve on Drakka

See you soon!


----------



## subotai

I remember the back order thing. the guy at gamestop was just like "well I got mine pre-ordered already, you should have done the same" and I was like 12 at the time and just like yeah sweet dude you're the man. I wound up buying Everquest II but it ran really shitty on my computer so I just bought WoW later with money I had gotten for Christmas. I made a dwarf hunter because of the gun specialization and thought it was the coolest thing. 

then I made an undead rogue after seeing the World of Roguecraft video and that was pretty much it for me minus a human warrior side-project that eventually got to 60. fucking mortal strike man, bitches dont know about this mortal strike. until I started trading accounts and started playing all kinds of shit. wound up with a bunch or banned accounts and just stopped playing before WotLK came out. 

damn I miss being 14 man. I was really addicted to this game


----------



## malakaix

Bumping an old thread here... but I thought this might be worth mentioning. This will in all likely-hood be terrible, I'm just amazed it actually happened.. full trailer is released on Friday.


----------



## D's

ohhhh a movie huh? I bet with all the deleted scenes they would be able to make the start of a cartoon series, id totally watch the cartoon, reminds me of the cartoon Mr.Pickles, wonder what movie(s) that shit came from.

in summer 2016, world of Warcraft:legonds or something like that, looks kinda like the start of cataclysm , and the one that's out now(frgot the name, )
looks like a meehh, with the lvl 100 character boost kinda makes me want to go make a character I've never played ever, and go straight into the battle areana.
talk about learn quick or die.
you kinda learn the hard way that way, lol


[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=world+of+warcraft+legion&form=VIRE1&first=1#view=detail&mid=10DAE819D0160713456E10DAE819D0160713456E[/video]


----------

